# Tele Hansa GmbH



## micro200 (25 Juli 2004)

Hi Leute!  

So nun hat es auch meiner einer erwischt! :evil: 

Ich weis nicht in wie weite die [edit]  Firma Tele Hansa bekannt ist?

Rechnung von 49€ da ich angeblich einen Service über einen Monat in Anspruch genommen haben soll.

Obwohl ich nicht zuhause gewesen bin und mein PC sowohl mit Eingangs Passwort geschüzt ist soll am Sonntag de 27.06 um 16.24 ne Verbindung zustande gekommen sein! Aber wie gesagt im Hause ist niemand da gewesen , wie kann sowas zustande kommen???

Habe einen Einzelverbundungsnachweis mir zukommen lassen und tatsächlich es ist ne Verbindung aufgebaut worden obwohl mein rechner aus war???

Ciao micro

PS: Ich Entschuldig mich schon im voraus über mein schlechte Rechtschreibform da ich Italiener bin


----------



## sascha (25 Juli 2004)

> Ich weis nicht in wie weite die [edit] Firma Tele Hansa bekannt ist?



Gib mal Tele Hansa oben in die Suchfunktion ein. Das dürfte Dir schon weiterhelfen.


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2004)

Die Tele Hansa GmbH hat ihrem "Schwesterunternehmen" HFM GmbH bei der Abrechnung von sehr fragwürdigen Angeboten aus dem Internet in den letzten Monaten den Vortitt gelassen. Seit diversen Aktionen der Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft ist es um die HFM GmbH ruhig geworden. Der Rechungs- und der Mahnungsversand wurden offensichtlich im Juni eingestellt. Seit einigen Tagen erhalten jedoch bundesweit wieder ettliche Internet-, Handy- oder Telefonnutzer Rechungen von der todgeglaubten Tele Hansa GmbH und auch von der ATS Audiovisual Telecom GmbH.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958&start=0
oder


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbraucherzentralen sind da eigentlich einer Meinung:
> 
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sh.de/aktuelles/AST-Tel.html


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2004)

Was ich noch nicht Verstehen kann wie kann sich was Einwählen wenn ich  nicht On bin Geschweige zu Hause??

Ciao micro


----------



## micro200 (25 Juli 2004)

Ups Tschuldigung hatte mich nicht Angemeldet!   

Der Gast ist micro200 von dem Obigen Posting


----------



## Reducal (25 Juli 2004)

miceo200 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich noch nicht Verstehen kann wie kann sich was Einwählen wenn ich  nicht On bin Geschweige zu Hause??


Das muss nicht über den Computer gelaufen sein, da die "Geschäfte" der in Hamburg werkenden Dänen sehr breit gefächert sind. Manche Leute erhielten in der Vergangenheit sogar schon Rechnungen, nur weil sie im Telefonbuch standen. Ein anderer erhielt eine SMS auf´s Handy und wählte die offerierte Kurzwahlnummer über einen Festnetzanschluss an. Der gehörte aber dem Vater seines Spezel und da dieser im Telefonbuch verzeichnet ist, erhielt er prompt so eine Rechnung.

Bislang sind diejenigen am sichersten gefahren, die einmalig, per Einschreiben, der strittigen Forderung widersprochen haben und sich dann nicht weiter um die Sache kümmerten. Die Folgeschreiben wurden ignoriert, bis womöglich ein Mahnbescheid von einem Amtsgericht kam - doch der kam bislang noch nie.


----------



## micro200 (26 Juli 2004)

Ich habe nicht mit einem Einschreiben Wiederspruch gelegt,kann ich da noch probleme bekommen??

Aber Sie haben auf meine Wiederspruch zurückgeschrieben das Sie es als Wiedespruch behandeln.

Zitat :

"Betreff :Kundennummer XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX/Wiederspruch

bezugnehmend auf Ihr Schreiben vom 5.7.04 möchten wir folgendes erläutern:

Sie haben nachweislich am 27.6.2004 um 16.24 Uhr von Ihrem Anschluss XXXXXXXXXXX ein gebührenpflichtiges Internetangebot der Firma TTW über die Seite ht.......de/lookup.asp?id=1844029 in Anspruch genommen.

Wir möchte Sie daruaf hinweisen dass Vertäge, die über das Internet geschlossen werden, ebenso rechtlich bindend sind wie unterschriebene Vertäge.Sollten Sie die Zahlung für den bereits genützten Dienst verweigern,sehen wir uns gezwungen die Forderung an unsere Rechtsabteilung weiterzuleiten,die Ihrerseits umgehnd gerichtliche Schritte gegen Sie einleiten würde. "

Dies ist nur der mittlere auszug von der rückantwort.
Also da meine ich wenn das keine Erpressung ist weis ich auch nicht.

Ciao micro

*[Virenscanner: URL unkenntlich gemacht]*


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2004)

micro200 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben nachweislich am 27.6.2004 um 16.24 Uhr von Ihrem Anschluss XXXXXXXXXXX ein gebührenpflichtiges Internetangebot der Firma TTW über die Seite ht.......de/lookup.asp?id=1844029 in Anspruch genommen.



Dann frage doch nochmals nach, was bei denen nachweislich bedeutet.

Es ist fraglich, ob die Verbindung über ein Dialerprogramm statt gefunden hat. Wenn ja, dann ist diese Verbindung illegal als deutsches Abrechungssystem, da Inhalte aus dem Internet mittels Dialerprogrammen nur über (bei der RegTP) registrierte Dialer mit der Rufnummerngasse 09009 abgerufen werden dürfen. Das gilt mEn auch dann, wenn das Dialerprogramm lediglich zum Abgleich der Einwahl ggü. dem Forderungssteller verwendet wird.

Die Firma TTW (Tele Team Work ApS) aus Dänemark sollte eigentlich von diesen deutschen Verhältnissen Kenntnis haben, da sie als "alte Hasen" in dieser Branche gelten.

_Generell ist dazu noch folgendes anzumerken:_ selbst wenn eine Dialeranwendung illegal gü. dem TKG i. V. m. d. TDG und somit ordnungswidrig ist, muss das nicht gleichbedeutend mit einer Straftat nach dem StGB sein. Wenn Du z. B. diverse Fenster bestätigt hast, aus denen eindeutig die AGB und eine Preisanzeige hervor gingen, und anschließend ein Dialerprogramm zur Anwendung kam, dass nicht registriert ist, dann ist das lediglich zuerst mal ordnungswidrig - zuständig für die Verfolgung dieser Ordnungswidrigkeit sollte die RegTP sein. Diese ist jedoch nur dann originär zuständig, wenn eine Mehrwertnummer missbräuchlich angewendet wurde. In Deinem Fall können wir davon ausgehen, dass sich auf Deiner Telefonrechnung (EVN) am 27.6.2004 etwa um 16.24 Uhr eine Einwahl zu irgendeiner fremden Telefonnummer findet (z. B. eine dänische Festnetznummer). Somit bleibt die Frage nach der Zuständigkeit einer deutschen Behörde offen, da der Gesetzgeber dies (soviel ich weiss) bislang noch nicht ausreichend geregelt hat.

Wenn Du Dich jedoch betrogen fühlst und niemals irgendwelche Fenster angezeigt bekommen hattest, dann greift hier auch das StGB und Du könntest eine Anzeige bei einer örtlich zuständigen Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten. Dazu solltest Du aber auf jeden Fall Deinen Computer zur Verfügung stellen, damit eine sachkundige Erforschung der Straftat erfolgen kann.



			
				micro200 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir möchte Sie daruaf hinweisen dass Vertäge, die über das Internet geschlossen werden, ebenso rechtlich bindend sind wie unterschriebene Vertäge.Sollten Sie die Zahlung für den bereits genützten Dienst verweigern,sehen wir uns gezwungen die Forderung an unsere Rechtsabteilung weiterzuleiten,die Ihrerseits umgehnd gerichtliche Schritte gegen Sie einleiten würde. "
> 
> Also da meine ich wenn das keine Erpressung ist weis ich auch nicht.


Das ist keine Erpressung sondern durchaus übliches Geschäftsgebaren, gegen das Du Dich nun zur Wehr setzen kannst. Bedenke aber dabei - die zivile Forderung wird durch eine Anzeige bei den Behörden i. d. R. nicht berührt. Es steht einer Partei frei, gerichtliche Schritte einzuleiten, wenn sie davon ausgehen, dass ihre Forderung berechtigt sei.


----------



## micro200 (26 Juli 2004)

Vielen Danke an allen! 0 

Ich warte jetzt mal ab was passiert und werde es berichten!

Ciao micro


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2004)

*Tele Hansa*

Hallo Ihr, mir hat dieser Artikel geholfen. Lest ihn mal durch!
Den download-Musterbrief habe ich nun abgeschrieben und an die Teles sowie die Staatsanwaltschaft geschickt! Mal sehen was rauskommt.
http://www.euroinfo-kehl.com/d/ecommerce/aktuelles_telehansa.htm 
Gruß Christine   :evil: 

_Link nicht mehr gültig, allgemeine  Infos _
http://www.euroinfo-kehl.com/DE/fra1_de.htm


----------



## OskarMaria (3 August 2004)

*Tele-Hansa - Ich habe aber gar kein Handy*

Ein netter Beitrag dazu heute in der Frankfurter Rundschau:





			
				Frankfurter Rundschau schrieb:
			
		

> LESERTELEFON: HANDY-RECHNUNGEN FÜR ANGEBLICHE SMS-FLIRTS
> Falsches Spiel mit der Lust
> 
> (...)


----------



## technofreak (3 August 2004)

Der Link zu diesem Artikel:

http://www.fr-aktuell.de/ressorts/frankfurt_und_hessen/frankfurt/?cnt=480848&


----------



## micro200 (27 September 2004)

So ich Denke das sich die sache Erledigt hat   
Habe nach der letzten Aufforderung das diess der letzte hinweis sei nichts mehr bekommen 0 

Wollte Euch nur am laufenden halten  :tröst: 

Ciao micro


----------



## mort (15 Januar 2005)

Man kann die Existenz dieser/eurer Seite nicht genug loben! Oder darüber freuen!

Bei einem Kumpel kam jetzt auf Arbeit die Rechnung einer Tele Hansa GmbH, dass in einer Nachtschicht um 03.09 Uhr und 03.19 Uhr gewisse Nummern angerufen wurden!
Theoretisch steht das Büro den Mitarbeitern offen, aber alle versichern wegen solchem Unsinn nicht den Job riskierrne zu wollen.
Außerdem kann man nicht so einfach die Maschinenhalle verlassen.

Der Chef dachte gleich an "sexbesessene Mitarbeiter" und war äußerst erzürnt, aber mit Hilfe dieser Seite kann man ihm klar machen, die 2x 49 Euro nicht zu bezahlen.

Wegen _[...edit...]_ verlieren vielleicht noch Leute ihren Job...  :evil:

_bitte Nutzungbedingungen beachten - Dino/mod_


----------



## micro200 (16 Januar 2005)

keine Angst mort!

Es ist nur eine panik macherei nach der zweiten Mahnung verläuft sich alles im Sande  

Ciao Micro


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2005)

*Tele Hansa*

kleine Info

Aktuelles zu Tele Hansa, Stand November 2004


Fast täglich erreichen uns Anfragen aus ganz Deutschland bezüglich unseres laufenden Verfahrens gegen die Tele Hansa GmbH. Das Verfahren ist bereits anhängig, jedoch hat die Anwaltskanzlei der Gegenseite zunächst einen unterbevollmächtigten Anwalt in München bestellt. Daher trat eine zeitliche Verzögerung ein. 
Wir haben zur Klageerwiderung der Gegenseite bereits im Juli Stellung bezogen. Seitdem ergab sich nichts Neues in dieser Angelegenheit. 
Die von uns juristisch betreute Seite www.dialerschutz.de meldete ihn ihrem Newsletter vom 26.11.2004, dass bei der Tele Hansa GmbH sowie der mit ihr zusammenhängenden Media Work am 25.11.2004 eine Razzia durch das Hamburger Landeskriminalamt durchgeführt wurde. Dort waren in letzter Zeit 207 Strafanzeigen gegen die beiden Firmen eingangen. Es wurden drei Server sichergestellt, deren Auswertung noch auf sich warten lässt. (Quelle:www.dialerschutz.de)


----------



## sascha (19 Januar 2005)

Äh, wer betreut mich?


----------



## Dino (19 Januar 2005)

Passt schon! Ist bloß ein bisschen unglücklich zitiert aus:

http://www.kanzlei.biz/cms/10.0.html


----------



## sascha (19 Januar 2005)

oki .


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juli 2005)

*Tele Hansa GmbH, Hamburg*

Hallo,
Falls jemand Probleme mit der og. Firma hat, kann man ja mal persönlich vorbeischauen:
Zippelhaus 5, 2. Etage
20354 Hamburg
Die sind da ganz neu eingezogen.

Viel Spass
Johnny


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

hey ich finds cool das es dieses forum giebt hab auch ne rechnung bekomen über 49€ich hab da zwar wirklich angerufen aber nur 6min ungefähr und es hat gehiesen das es um die 2€ pro min kostet ich wies net wie die auf 49€ kommen am besten ich ignorier die erstma bis ich ne anwort von denen hab, hab nämlich wiederspruch eingelegt ma sehn was kommt.


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... hab da zwar wirklich angerufen aber nur 6min ungefähr und es hat gehiesen das es um die 2€ pro min kostet ich wies net wie die auf 49€ kommen ...


Du hast den Service genutzt, dann zahl´ ihn auch! Immerhin wirst  Du (wenn ich das Geschäftsmodell richtig verstanden habe) von dem erstmalig genutzten Telefonanschluss aus mit der Rechnung für 30 Tage frei geschaltet, jeden Tag max. 1 Stunde (oder so) - das macht immerhin gute 2 ct/Min. Kann es sein, dass Du Dich verhört hast?


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

hey ihrs!
Ich bin auch auf diesen dubiosen Service reingefallen !!!
In der Bild stand so ne Anzeige ( unten rechts *g* ) ,da hab ich mal angerufen,war ca. 6 Min. verbunden...
Nach ca. ner halben Std. ruft mich ein Hr. S. von der Firma Telehansa an,dass ich einen Erotik Service in Anspruch genommen habe,und jetzt eine Rechnung nach Hause geschickt bekomme .
Ich mich gewundert,naja...
Dann hab ich mir nochmal die Anzeige genauer angeschaut... und siehe da.
1.70 € / Live Min. 30 Min. AHAHAAAAA !!! Das heißt ich müsste jetzt einmalig 51 € zahlen,für 6 Min. Spaß  :evil:  

Ich hab meinen Kontoservice meines Telefonanbieters schon abgehört,da sind keine 51 € druf. Also muss ich das auch zahlen,oder ?!?!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2005)

Geschädigter 005 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt ich müsste jetzt einmalig 51 € zahlen,für 6 Min. Spaß


Auf der Telefonrechnung steht das nicht drauf (außer dem normalen Verbindungsendgelt). Wenn die Telehansa Deine Rechnungsanschrift hat, dann wird ein Brief nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. Ob Du das dann bezahlst oder nicht, ist Deine freie Entscheidung - u. U. mit allen zu erwartenden Konsequenzen.

_Nachtrag:_ es steht zu vermuten, dass Du mit dem selben Telefonanschluss sogar noch 24 Minuten frei hast, d. h. Du könntest wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen reinhören ohne weitere Rechnung - vorausgesetzt, Du nimmst wieder das Telefon vom ersten Mal her.


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

*Tele Hanse*

Hi... ich habe meine Frage schon im einmal im falschen Thread gepostet, deshalb hier nochmal das Ganze.

Folgender Sachverhalt:

Ich habe eine Rechnung der Tele Hanse geschickt bekommen. Zwar ist ein Rechtschreibfehler in meinem Namen aber die Adresse stimmt. Die Rufnummer, von der aus angerufen wurde, ist die meines Nachbarns.
Es sind 6 anrufe aufgelistet. vom 13.08.05 von 04:59-05:36. Jetzt werden fuer erotische Service-Leistungen um die 240 Euro gefordert.
Jetzt meine Frage, ist es möglch dass mein Nachbar dort angerufen hat, die ihn nach der Rechnungsadresse gefragt haben und der meine Namen mit Adresse genannt hat? Fragen diese Unternehmen überhaupt nach der Rechnungsadresse? 

                                 Danke schonmal, Christoph


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

erstens... muss niemand ihnen die adresse sagen.
zweitens... musst du nichts bezahlen denn du hast den dienst nachweislich nicht genutzt, wenn die nummer deines nachbanr angegeben war
drittens... kannst du deinen nachbarn wegen betrug anzeigen und den jetztigen entstandenen schaden, wenn du gerichtskosten usw bla bla zahlst, von ihm einfordern...
viertens, ist der dienst nicht zu zahlen wenn der käufer ihn unbewusst genutzt hat
fünftens, können sie nichts ohne deine adresse machen


----------



## KatzenHai (19 August 2005)

Das ist wohl ziemlicher Quatsch, was du da schreibst. 

Wenn Rechnungsname und Telefonnummer nicht zusammen passen, ist die Geschichte zu Ende. Da muss niemand angezeigt werden ...


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

*Tele Hansa*

Danke fuer die schnellen antworten!
Ich bin mir im klaren darueber dass ich keine angst haben muss etwas zu zahlen. mir geht es aber darum wie ich jetzt mit meinem Nachbarn umgehen soll, er ist eigentlich ein Freund von mir, wir hatten uns abe an dem abend im suff gestritten. ich habe gerade nochmal zuhause angerufen und mir die rechnung geneu vorlesen lassen (bin gerade bei meiner freundin) es sind Handy nummern die angerufen wurden. stimmt es dass es so laeuft dass man diese handynummern anruft, seine adresse use hinterlaesst und die dann zurueckrufen? hat da jemand erfahrung mit gemacht?


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Christoph schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten uns abe an dem abend im suff gestritten.


für Alkoholprobleme ist das Forum eigentlich nicht zuständig

http://www.psychotipps.com/Alkoholprobleme.html


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

*Alkoholproblem*

Danke fuer den Hinweis @Gast, mir geht es aber im wesentlichen um die Frage ob der Anrufer dieser Hotlines die moeglichkeit hatte meine Adresse auf Band zu sprechen oder einer Person mitzuteilen nachdem er die besagten Handynummern angerufen hat. Desweiteren faende ich es interessant zu wissen, ob man nach durchgabe seiner, in diesem Fall meiner Daten von dem Erotischen Telefon-Servive zurueck gerufen wird.

PS: Ich werde deinen Link weiter empfehlen @Gast


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2005)

hallo 
ich habe auch seit ca. 2 tagen probleme mit dieser dubiosen firma telehansa.

ich bekam einen anruf dieser firma, die mitarbeiterin am anderen ende der leitung sagte mir, ich hätte in der zeit von 17.16-17.19h eine flirtline angerufen. zu besagter zeit war ich nicht zu hause (ich kam gerade von einem einkaufsbummel bei ikea zurück nach hause, es war mittlerweile 19.30h)  und auch sonst niemand, denn ich wohne alleine in meiner wohnung. dies sagte ich ihr auch. sie wurde frech und meinte, dann würde halt später nochmal jemand anrufen. mir war das egal, denn ich hielt das für einen scherzanruf. 

am nächsten tag erhielt ich 5 anrufe von mitarbeitern der telehansa, die mir immer und immer wieder das selbe erzählten, von wegen ich hätte da angerufen usw.

beim letzten anruf sagte ich, dass ich einen beleg darüber hätte, dass ich zu besagter zeit nicht zu hause gewesen bin (kassenbon von ikea bezahlt mit meiner ec-karte ... geht ja nur persönlich) ... seitdem ruft mich keiner mehr an ... 

da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob das nun alles ist (da die telehansa wohl einen inkassodienst beauftragen will mich zu suchen) habe ich mich an die  Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs e.V. gewandt.

nun bin ich mal gespannt, was daraus wird 

achso, ich soll angeblich eine handy-nr. angerufen haben ... habe auf deren inet-seite nachgeschaut, ist ein "günstiger" festpreis von nur 49,- euro für 30 minuten ... na wenn das nicht günstig ist!


gruss, sandy


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2005)

das dort oben war ich ... hab mich nun doch mal angemeldet 

mir ist noch was eingefallen ... und zwar rufen die mich ja an um meine adresse rauszubekommen. die habe ich nicht rausgegeben, genausowennig wie meinen namen ... leider habe ich mich im 2. gespräch mit denen verplappert und gesagt in welcher stadt ich wohne.  das war dumm, ich weiss  :bigcry:


----------



## LunaMarlin (1 September 2005)

*LOL* ... naja ich dachte eigentlich, ich wäre auch direkt angemeldet, wenn ich meinen account das erste mal aktiviere ... hoffe jetzt klappts ... 2x gast `= LunaMarlin


----------



## BenTigger (2 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> .. leider habe ich mich im 2. gespräch mit denen verplappert und gesagt in welcher stadt ich wohne.  das war dumm, ich weiss  :bigcry:



Naja soooo dumm war das auch nicht, da man anhand deiner Telefonnummer ja auch sehen kann, in welcher Stadt man anruft


----------



## LunaMarlin (2 September 2005)

naja ... aber anscheinend wussten die nicht, in welcher stadt ich wohne ... denn sie haben mich gefragt ... aber naja ... mal abwarten ob noch was kommt ... im moment habe ich ruhe *klopft auf holz* ...


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2005)

*TeleHansa*

Ich habe auch eine Rechnung von der TeleHansa bekommen. Zuerst haben die bei meiner Mutter angerufen und gefragt ob wir soundso Nummer angerufen haetten. Meine Mutter war total verunsichert und sagte, sie wisse es nicht, weil noch mehr Leute bei uns im Haus leben. Dann hat der TH-Mitarbeiter gefragt, ob wir uns das ueberhaupt leisten koennen... Auf jeden Fall kam dann eine Rechnung ueber 100Euro ueber zwei Telefonate, einmal 4.59 und 5.00 Uhr morgens vom xx.08.2005. Also haben die fuer eine Minute 49 Euro abgerechnet. Mein Bruder ist mit der Rechnung zum Verbraucherschutz und die sagten ihm, dass die Firma eine []firma ist und wir gar nichts machen sollen.

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2005)

super, jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt. mein sohn (15 jahre) hat da 3 mal angerufen und jetzt hab ich ne rechnung ueber 147€ am hals. bei der polizei in hamburg hab ich schon angerufen. der hat mir allerdings wenig hoffnung gemacht. 
so wies es aussieht muss ich wohl zahlen. eventuell gibts noch die moeglichkeit ueber die minderjaehrigkeit meines sohnes da rauszukommen.
was meint ihr?
gruesse, thomas


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> bei der polizei in hamburg hab ich schon angerufen. der hat mir allerdings wenig hoffnung gemacht.
> so wies es aussieht muss ich wohl zahlen.


interessant, wie kommt der Herr Polizist zu dieser Erkenntnis? So mal eben pi mal Schnauze eine  Rechtsberatung?  
( Dein Freund und  Helfer, wenn es denn stimmen sollte...)
.


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2005)

ne ne, er hat ganz bewusst darauf hingewiesen das er keine rechtsberatung macht!
sprich, der gute hat sich voellig korrekt verhalten.
die tatsachen sprechen halt gegen uns:
1. in der anzeige steht drin das das ganze 49€ kostet. wobei, da stand auch was von irgendwelchen sms guthaben. muss ich nochmal schauen. 
2. wenn ich nen anwalt beauftrage kostet mich das ganze wiederum geld mit ungewissem ausgang.
wobei ich ehrlich gesagt keine lust habe den jungs geld in den rachen zu schmeissen....


----------



## IT-Schrauber (26 September 2005)

Zum Thema rechtsgueltige Vertraege mit Minderjaehrigen steht hier schon einiges im Board, musst einfach mal suchen. Ganz mal davon abgesehen, wie der Rest zu bewerten ist. Lies alles hier im Board, Deine Chancen sind gar nicht so schlecht wie Du denkst. Nicht Du oder Dein Sohn seid die Boesen  Mehr darf ich dazu nicht sagen, sonst waere das eine Rechtsberatung, die Leier kennst Du ja schon 

P.S. "Leier" ist nur so zu verstehen, dass es mich nervt, dass die freie Meinungsaeusserung immer wieder durch dubiose Gestalten unter dem Deckmäntelchen irgendwelcher Vorschriften untergraben wird


----------



## ertuna (30 September 2005)

*Tele Hansa*

Hallo,

habe eine Frage. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mit euren Erfahrungen weiterhelfen.

Also ich hab die schöne Rechnung von 49 € für ein angeblich 1.19 min langes Gespräch bekommen. Habe natürlich widerufen. Eine Woche später kam die Antwort: Da stand drin:

Werbung für den billigsten aller billigsten Minutentarife für nur 1,70€/min. Der Haken ist das mindestens ne halbe Stunde abgerechnet wird. ...und das ich bezahlen soll !!

Wieder eine Woche später. Die erste Mahnung. Jetzt sind es 54,00 €

Also was mach ich jetzt?
- Warten ob noch was kommt ?
- Zum Anwalt ?
- Oder mit zwei Gewehren die Tele Hansa GmbH besuchen gehen?

Danke für eure Tipps !

Gruss

Micky


----------



## Anonymous (6 Oktober 2005)

Auch ich habe mit der berühmten Firma Tele Hansa zu tun gehabt.

Ich beschreibe mal den kurzen Ablauf:
- Am 6.3.2005 habe ich wirklich eine Erotikline angerufen und war auch bereit die 1,99 E pro Minute zu zahlen.

- Direkt am nächsten vormittag kam dan ein Anruf von einer Firma, die mir sagte sie müßten nachprüfen ob ich wirklich die Nummer am Abend vorher gewählt hätte. In meiner Dummheit teilte ich natürtlich gleich meinen Namen und meine Adresse mit. Ich glaubte (oh heilige einfalt) die Sache wäre erledigt.

- Aber nein, schon am 14.03.2005 kam eine Rechnung über 49,00 Euro.
Zahlungsfrist 10 Tage. 

- Zum Glück kam schon ein Tag später schon meine Telefonrechnung mit dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis, wo völlig normal die die Kosten für die 0190 zu 1,99 Euro / min abgebucht wurden. Ich sah, auch nach Blick in diesem Forum keinen Anlass die Rechnung zu zahlen. Gleichzeitig schrieb ich auch einen Brief ( ich hatte gerade wegen etwas anderem schlechte Laune) einen Brief an unsere bekannte Firma.

- eine Woch später erhielt ich einen schönen Brief unserer Firma, wo die Blockabrechnung erklärt wurde und eine Nummer in Hamburg die ich anbgerufen hätte. (Laut meine Verbindungsnachweis habe ich die nicht Nummer angerufen).

- aber zur vorsorge fragte ich bei bei meinem Onkel, der Rechtsanwalt ist, was man machen soll, wenn man Rechnung von einer Firma bekommt, die Tele Hansa heißt. Aus dem Stand zählte er dann mehrere Mandanten auf, die in Sachen Tele Hansa zu ihm kamen. Sein Rat : Einfach Ignorieren

- Ich schickte meinen zweiten bösen Brief ab

- Am 13.04.2005 kam dann eine zweite Mahnung über 54,00 Euro

- Und am 26.04.2005 eine letzte Mahnung über 59,00 Euro

- und bis heute kam überhaubt nichts mehr.


Ich weiß, auf Betrügerfirmen soll man keine Antwort geben, aber ich schrieb diese Briefe immer wenn ich schlechte Laune wegen anderer Dinge hatte, und zweimal 1,55 Euro Briefporto ist billiger als Beruhigungsmittel.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen. 

Mich hat's auch erwischt.

War aber ja auch soooo bloed. Um's kurz zu fassen, kam Sa-morgen um etwa halb elf nach Hause, mein Freund hat mir total verpennt die Tuer aufgemacht. Zehn Minuten spaeter ruft mich eine nette Dame an, man braeuchte meine Adresse ich haette einen kostenpflichtigen Erotik-Service in Anspruch genommen. Morgens um 8.11 und um 8.16. Am Samstag!!! Hallo?
Dann hat sie mir aber gedroht, dass Adressermittlung auch nochmal 150 Euro kostet, also hab ich dummes Huhn :bigcry:  der netten Dame mein Adresse gegeben...
So und nun hab ich den Salat. 98 Euro fuer angebliche 6 Minuten.
Hab halt gedacht vielleicht hat mein Freund sich ja verwaehlt, von wegen Ami, und hat vielleicht die Hinweise auf deutsch net ganz verstanden...aber erklaert ja auch net, da gleich zwei Mal anzurufen, gelle?
Naja, soll ich da jetzt Strafanzeige erstatten :evil: , oder lieber einfach nix machen...?
Hab naemlich gelesen, dass die mir schliesslich auch einen Mahnbescheid schicken koennen, und wenn man da kein Einspruch einlegt, das dann auch zahlen muss...


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, soll ich da jetzt Strafanzeige erstatten :evil: , oder lieber einfach nix machen...?


Eine Anzeige befreit Dich nicht von der Forderung - dagegen musst Du Dich zivil beschäftigen. Ein Widerspruch (aus was für´n Grund auch immer) ist nicht unrecht. Immerhin bist Du "nur" die Anschlussinhaberin und das Telefon/der PC wird auch von anderen Personen genutzt, deren Namen Du ja sicher nicht benennen willst. Den von Dir erwähnten Mahnbescheid hat bislang anscheinend noch niemand bekommen - was spricht dagegen, diesem (wenn er dann doch kommen sollte) zu widersprechen?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Ja, da hast du wohl recht. Bin nur bissl verunsichert, weil die "nette" Dame so rigoros war.
Werd mal abwarten was da kommt. Immerhin schon mal ganz gut, dass ich damit nicht allein bin   
Jeedenfalls danke fuer die prompte Antwort, bin echt froh dass ich diese Seite gefunden hab.


----------



## Bento (13 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da hast du wohl recht. Bin nur bissl verunsichert, weil die "nette" Dame so rigoros war.



Naja stell dir mal vor, du arbeitest bei der Bank und ein Bankräuber kommt und hält dir ein Bonbon hin und sagt:
"Hallo lieber Kassierer, ich will dich überfallen, würdest du so nett sein und mir Geld geben. Wenn du es nicht machst wäre ich sehr traurig und würde wieder gehen:"

Würdest du ihm dann Geld geben ??

Nee wer etwas will muss nun mal rigoros auftreten, wenn er was erreichen will. Obs nun ein Bankräuber ist oder nur ein Handelsvertreter, der seine Waren an den Mann bringen möchte. Wer nicht rigoros ist, wird nicht ernst genommen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

hi.
ich hab auch ein problem mit der firma da. ich hab' ebenfalls für zwei, drei minuten eine erotikline benutzt, ein paar minuten später kam dann der anruf von dem mitarbeiter und ich habe meine adresse angegeben. das war irgendwann anfang september. jetzt am 13.10 rief mich erneut ein mitarbeiter dieser firma an und fragte mich warum ich noch nicht bezahlt hatte. bis dahin war noch keine rechnung angekommen. jezt am 15.10. kam die 2(!) mahnung. rechnungsbetrag 49,00; mahngebühr 10,00(weil ja 2.mahnung), und das beste,..zu zahlen ist die rechnung am 14.10. gewesen. ansonsten droht mir jetzt ein gerichtliches mahnverfahren.
1. Soll ich es auf ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren drauf ankommen lassen?
2. Soll ich die [] einschalten?
3. Soll ich den Anwalt einschalten..
4. Soll ich besser zahlen?

danke für jede hilfe..

*[Virenscanner: Ausdruck entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Soll ich den Anwalt einschalten..



ja


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

ich glaube nicht das die es auf ein verfahren ankommen lassen mach dir mal keine sorgen ich hatte auch schon spass mit denen


----------



## Reducal (15 Oktober 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum? Gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher werfen? Bis ein echter, gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, würde ich mich ruhig zurück lehnen. Diesem dann durch entsprechendes Häkchensetzen widersprechen und erst wenn danach wieder unerfreuliche Post kommt, mit dem gesamten Schriftverkehr zum Anwalt gehen - keinen Moment eher!


----------



## Besenputzie (20 Oktober 2005)

*Tele hansa*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
| 
| heute ist Ihre Rechnung über die Benutzung eines Erotikdienstes bei mir
| eingetroffen. Die Rechnung kann und werde ich nicht akzeptieren. Sie ist
| weder korrekt über die in Anspruch genommenen Dienste aufgeschlüsselt, noch
| entspricht sie den Tatsachen.
| Die von mir gewählte Rufnummer wurde auf der Bandansage mit 2,99€ die Minute
| angegeben. Ich habe dieses beschriebene Telefonat allerdings nach nicht
| einmal einer halben Minute beendet. Der dafür anfallende Betrag wurde
| bereits von meiner Mobiltelefonrechnung abgebucht. Somit sehe ich keinen
| Grund die völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Summe von 49€ zu zahlen.
| 
| Da ich des weiteren noch nicht volljährig bin, hätten Sie mir den Zugang zu
| Ihrem angebotenen Dienst gar nicht ermöglichen dürfen.
| 
| Meine Eltern haben sich mit diesem Fall bereits an die deutsche
| Regulierungsbehörde gewandt. Sollten Sie nicht auf Ihre Forderung
| verzichten, stellen wir unverzüglich Strafanzeige.
| 
| mit freundlichen Grüßen...


----------



## Besenputzie (20 Oktober 2005)

und hier ist die antwort

Sehr geehrter **********,

bezugnehmend auf Ihre Mail möchten wir Ihnen folgendes erläutern:

Wir werben in unseren Anzeigen für unseren gebührenpflichtigen Live Call Service in Blockform von 30 min. für 49,00 € bei Minimum 30 Minuten.

Dies entspricht einem Minutenpreis von lediglich 1,70 €/min und ist damit bedeutend preisgünstiger als die Inanspruchnahme einer 0190-Mehrwertnummer, die meist zu einem Preis von 1,86/min berechnet wird.

Die Gebühren sind zum einen in den Anzeigen deutlich ausgeschrieben, zum anderen wird zu Beginn des Anrufes per Tonband auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen, sich durch Drücken der Sternchentaste über die Kosten informieren zu lassen.

Sie haben nachweislich mit Ihrem Handy / Festanschluss mit der Nummer 49174[edit] zu folgenden Zeiten unseren Live Call Service genutzt: 
Gewählte Nummer:    Datum:    Dauer:
01719962563    16-10-2005 00:23 -> 00:26    2,8 Min.

Um ein Versehen durch Verwählen auszuschließen, werden von uns grundsätzlich alle Anrufe gestrichen, die weniger als 30 Sekunden gedauert haben.

Durch die Inanspruchnahme des Telefon-Erotikdienstes wurden in unserem Unternehmen erhebliche Kosten verursacht. Der Firma Tele Hansa steht aus der von Ihnen in Anspruch genommenen Dienstleistung ein vertraglicher Entgeltanspruch zu. Wir fordern Sie hiermit auf, 
bis zum 02.11.2005

das Vertragsentgelt (49,00 €) auf unser nachfolgend angeführtes Konto zu überweisen: 
Jyske Bank Hamburg; Kto: 0193151502; BLZ: 20020500; Empfänger: Tele Hansa GmbH

Sollte der Betrag nicht oder nicht vollständig bis zum genannten Datum überwiesen worden sein, werden wir das Vertragsentgelt ggf. gerichtlich geltend machen. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis für diese Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Besenputzie (20 Oktober 2005)

was soll ich tun ???


----------



## Teleton (20 Oktober 2005)

Schau mal hier rein, ist dasselbe Geschäftsmodell http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8760


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2005)

Besenputzie schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben nachweislich mit Ihrem Handy / Festanschluss mit der Nummer 49174[edit] zu folgenden Zeiten unseren Live Call Service genutzt:
> Gewählte Nummer:    Datum:    Dauer:
> 01719962563    16-10-2005 00:23 -> 00:26    2,8 Min.


Mehrwert über Handy? Entspricht nicht ganz der Nummernsystematik der BNetzA ...


----------



## Besenputzie (20 Oktober 2005)

was soll ich jetzt tun ???
es einfach ruhen lassen. ich bin noch keine 18 also minderjährig !!!


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2005)

@Besenputzie(<18):

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Besenputzie (20 Oktober 2005)

an wehn kann ich mich da wenden ???


----------



## technofreak (20 Oktober 2005)

Besenputzie schrieb:
			
		

> an wehn kann ich mich da wenden ???


http://www.verbraucherzentrale.info/index.php

http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php

tf


----------



## ThomasBW (3 Januar 2006)

@Besenputzie
hi,
und wie ist der status?
nun, bei mir ist grad ne rechnung der "Allgemeiner Debitoren- und Inkassodienst GmbH" ueber 191,49€ eingetroffen. ich soll bis 12.1.06 bezahlen. was ich NICHT mach!
bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht.
gruesse, thomas
p.s. wie ist die allgemeine meinung dazu?


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2006)

ThomasBW schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist die allgemeine meinung dazu?


Ein einmaliger Widerspruch auf die Forderung sollte nicht schaden, es könnte ja sein, dass irgend jemand Deine Daten unrechtmäßig verwendet hat. Ansonsten würde ich standhaft bleiben.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

Hallo, möchte aus ganz bestimmten Gründen anonym bleiben.

Bei uns ist das schlimme, dass ein 12-jähriger Bub betroffen ist.

Es geht jetzt schon fast ein halbes Jahr so, haben gleich Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet. Ständig die miesesten Telefonanrufe an unseren Sohn, Mahnschreiben. Die Staatsanwaltschaft (im Süden Bayerns) pennt (!) und hat wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt.
Sind unglaublich verärgert und haben jetzt an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg geschrieben.
Wo leben wir eigentlich.

Wenn sich alle an die Staatsanwaltschaft wenden

Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg
Gorch-Fock-Wall 15
20355 Hamburg

muss doch etwas zu machen sein.

Wende mich jetzt auch noch an die Reg-TP- das kanns nicht sein.

Weiß sonst noch jemand Rat.


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2006)

Deine StA (wahrscheinl. Traunstein oder Landshut) ist in dieser Sache ja gar nicht zuständig - das war schon immer die in Hamburg gewesen.

Wo ist nun eigentlich Dein Problem? Wie ich lese, gibt es Anrufe und Mahnungen. Hast Du bislang nur telefonisch rumgeeiert und nicht zuständige Behörden bemüht oder hast Du auch schon mal einen Brief mit einem Widerspruch nach Hamburg gesandt. Der Hinweis auf den 12jährigen ist dabei hilfreich, möglichst mit einer Kopie von dessen Kinderausweis.
Die Telehansa will für irgendeinen Dienst, der über Mobilfunk- oder Festnetznummern erreichbar ist, 49 €. Haben die Euch schon mitgeteilt, was für ein Dienst da gebucht sein soll?


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

*Abbuchung*

So, heute habe ich ´mal vom Konto Jyske Bank Hamburg; Kto: 0193151502; BLZ: 20020500; Inhaber: Tele Hansa GmbH über meine Bank 49 Euro abbuchen lassen. Mal gucken, was nun passiert.
Funny


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2006)

Damit sind die Konten ausgeglichen und der "Dienst" kann für die Zeit seiner Verfügbarkeit genutzt werden. Auf ein Dankschreiben für die freundliche Zusammenarbeit würde ich allerdings nicht warten.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2006)

vielleicht ist das ein Verfahren, allen Rechnungen dieser Art zu begegnen. Die Kontoverbindung steht ja auf jeder Zahlungsaufforderung. Dann vergeht den Brüdern der Spass - die Abbuchung ist genauso unberechtigt, wie die Rechnung wahrscheinlich ist. Damit sind wir quitt - die Tele Hansa und ich - und hoffentlich noch viele mehr.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2006)

...ääääh Moment mal!  :gruebel:    :thumb:  Du hast eine Latschrift von dem Konto der der Dänen bewirkt? Damit sind die Konten nun doch nicht ausgeglichen sonden Du versuchst sie (neben deren Forderung) auch noch zu betrügen, da da Du versuchst, Dir einen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

*Telehansa nervt mich auch (mal wieder)*

Hallo,

auch ich werde seit gestern wieder von der Telehansa mit Telefonanrufen genervt.

Was mich wundert: Wenn schon Ermittlungsbörden aktiv werden, wie kann das Unternehmen weitermachen ?

Bin da doch etwas irritiert.  :-? 

Habe jetzt mein Telefon so programmiert, dass Anrufe von "anonym" relativ leise anklingeln, so nervt mich das nicht.

Wird wohl auch in ein paar Tagen vorbei sein, wenn die Brüder merken, das bei mir nichts an daten herausgegeben wird.

Aber wie gesagt, mich wundert es schon, dass die immer noch weitermachen, nachdem da doch recht heftige Ermittlungen laufen....

Grüße
Harald


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Hallo
Mich hat gerad son Kerl angerufen und wollte meine Adresse haben
für eine Rechnung eines Telefondienstes .
Habe auch vor kurzem einen Telefondienst genutzt nachdem ich dann
aber vom Band hörte das es ein Abo sei sofort aufgelegt ca 1min.
Der Typ hat meine Adresse nicht bekommen er wolle über Polizei
eine Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten .
Von welcher Firma der kam hab inet verstanden
Die Fälle hier im Forum gleichen wie ein Ei den anderen.

Ich werd jetz mal warten was da noch kommt
Gruss MAB


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Typ hat meine Adresse nicht bekommen er wolle über Polizei eine Anzeige wegen Betruges erstatten.



....das wäre der erste!  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Möglicherweise kommen die aber mit der Anzeige durch, wenn sie hinreichend beweisen können, dass eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen wurde - was ja erstmal nicht auszuschliessen ist.

§ 265a
Erschleichen von Leistungen
(1) Wer die Leistung eines Automaten oder eines öffentlichen Zwecken dienenden Telekommunikationsnetzes, die Beförderung durch ein Verkehrsmittel oder den Zutritt zu einer Veranstaltung oder einer Einrichtung in der Absicht erschleicht, das Entgelt nicht zu entrichten, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft, wenn die Tat nicht in anderen Vorschriften mit schwererer Strafe bedroht ist. 

(2) Der Versuch ist strafbar. 

(3) Die §§ 247 und 248a gelten entsprechend.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Was heist das jetzt für mich?

Der Typ wollte über die Polizei Meine Adresse rauskriegen.
Dann werde ich ja sicherlich bald ne Rechnung bekommen.

-vielen dank an die schnellen Antworten

Gruss Mab1979


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Typ wollte über die Polizei Meine Adresse rauskriegen.


Die Polizei kriegt gar keine Nummer raus.


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

Schönfelder schrieb:
			
		

> § 265a


Fällt aus, das ist eine rein zivile Kiste! Die Tatbestandsmerkmale greifen hier nicht. In Frage kommt evtl. der Betrug nach § 263 StGB (Vermögensvorteil zum Schaden eines anderen), doch auch hier fehlt es an den notwendigen Tatbestandsmerkmalen.



			
				MAB1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Typ wollte über die Polizei Meine Adresse rauskriegen. Dann werde ich ja sicherlich bald ne Rechnung bekommen.


Eher nicht, denn dazu müsste sich der Typ Akteneinsicht bei der Staatsanwaltschaft beantragen und das ist Anwälten für ihre Mandanten vorbehalten. Mal soeben bei der Polizei den Telefonanschlussinhaber ermitteln lassen sollte eigentlich nicht möglich sein, da die Polizei für solche zivilen Belange keine Auskunftei ist. Solche Daten werden nur im Rahmen eines Ermittlungsverfahrens (gem. StPO) bzw. zur Abwehr von Gefahren (gem. PAG) erhoben.
Wer sagt eigentlich, dass der Telefonanschlussinhaber auch derjenige ist, der die (vermeintlich) kostenpflichtige Leistung beansprucht hat? Es liegt am Anbieter nachzuweisen, mit wem er angeblich einen Vertrag geschlossen hat.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Polizei kriegt gar keine Nummer raus.


Quatsch, dafür gibt es entweder das automatisierte Auskunftssystem nach §112 TKG, direkt bei der BNA, oder die §§ 111, 113 TKG, ggü. den Netzbetreibern/Providern für die manuelle Auskunft.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Na wie schon geschrieben hab ich ja auch dort angerufen
nachdem ich dann gecheckt hab das es ein Abo ist sofort wieder aufgelegt
ca ne min
Hab weder was gesagt am Telefon /zugestimmt
Kann man so Verträge am Telef machen die Verbindlich sind
das wäre echt cool dann wüsste ich wie ich meine Karre verscherbeln 
könnte


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2006)

Machen kann man solche Verträge schon, doch ob sie bei Widerstand des Vertragspartners und erst recht bei der Prüfung durch ein Gericht Stand halten, ist mehr als fraglich.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

*Bemerkungen von "Funny"*

Hier nochmal funny, 
(mit dem 12 jährigen Buben).

Achtung, bitte nicht verwechseln   
Habe mit den beiden darauffolgenden Antworten von "Funny" und irgendwelchen Abbuchungen von irgendeinem Konto der Tele-Hansa nichts zu tun.  :-? 
So weit ist es nun doch noch nicht, dass ich mich mit denen auf eine Stufe stelle.

Servus


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

*Danke für den Tipp*

Hallo, Quell der Weisheit  :-? 

sehr klug - wirklich... 

die Zuständigkeiten habe ich inzwischen auch schon herausgefunden.

Und - besser doch so als gar nichts zu tun - oder

Das war`s aber nun endgültig.


----------



## BenTigger (21 Januar 2006)

@funny mit dem 12j. Buben:
Dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle hier Anmelden. Dann kann keiner unter deinem Namen was posten. 
Anmelden ist hier Kostenlos und ohne Verpflichtung ausser Anerkennung der  Nutzungsbedingungen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Forenteilnahme hat sich für mich ohnehin schon erledigt - gehe andere Wege

Trotzdem - nichts für ungut - Tschau


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2006)

hallo...

ich wollte auch mal mein intrag hinterlassen da das sehr gut ist wenn es solche forums gibt.. um sich gegenseitig auszutauschen.. und man was bei der polizei in der hand hat..

ich habe auch am 11.01.2006 einen brief von der tele hansa bekommen das ich einen erotischen telefonservice genutz hätte.. um 10.34 wie kann das möglich sein wenn man um die unh zeit seiner tätigkeit nach geht..

dies kam mir alles sehr komisch vor.. weil warum soll man als frau eine erotische nummer nutzen... und dann auch noch weil sie teuer sind.. 

ich habe dann einen brief an die bundesnetzagentur geschrieben da dies das oberberste haupt in solchen sachen sind.. ich warte aber noch auf eine antwort..

dann habe ich ein bisschen im interbetz gesucht nach der firma und bin fündig geworde..

2004 haben sie ja die gleiche massche abgezogen.. wie dieses jahr... und der geschäftsführer der däne n. j.  ist es diesmal wieder..

was ja eindeutig ist..

ich hoffe ich habe euch einwenig geholfen..
ich hoffe das dies bal ein ende hat..

morgen mache ich dann eine anzeige bei der polizei was jeder von euch machen sollte...

ps die gebühr war 49 euro für das angebliche telefonart..

_persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

*Tele Hansa*



			
				micro200 schrieb:
			
		

> keine Angst mort!
> 
> Es ist nur eine panik macherei nach der zweiten Mahnung verläuft sich alles im Sande
> 
> Ciao Micro



Ich habe heute einen Brief von dem Rechtsanwalt .... Osnabrück erhalten das ich meine offenen Forderung ausgleichen soll, andernfalls würde ein gerichtliches Mahn- und Vollstreckungsverfahren mit anschließender Pfändung eingeleitet.

Wollen die mich nur einschüchtern, oder kommen sie damit durch??
Für Antworten wäre ich mehr als dankbar.

Ciao Sabinka

_persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Der Jurist (11 März 2006)

Da musst Du zeitweise an eine andere Tankstelle, so vermute ich.

Frag mal hier den Namen ab: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/
Das Ergebnis müsste Dich beruhigen, wenn ich mit meiner Vermutung hinsichtlich des Namens richtig liege.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

*Tele Hansa*

So...jetzt bin auch ich dran!
Habe am Samstag eine Rechnung von der Tele Hansa über 348 € bekommen,weiß allerdings nicht wofür!

Mein Vorname ist auf der Rechnung falsch geschrieben,das Datum an dem ich telefoniert haben soll (oder was auch immer) ist ohne Zeitangabe!

was hat die Kundennummer zu bedeuten?Das ist doch eine Handynummer....soll das meine sein?

Wer weiß mehr?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2006)

Tja Franky, da hat wohl der Inhaber der Handynummer Deine Daten für die Abrechung angegeben. Nun liegt es an der Tele Hansa, den zu ermitteln. Für Dich dürfte die Sache mit einem einfachen Widerspruch erledigt sein. Rufe doch mal die Nummer an, womöglich meldet sich ja einer Deiner Kumpels.


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

Oha...muß ich mich jetzt um den Widerruf kümmern?Müssen "DIE" mir das nicht beweisen?

Danke Reducal


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2006)

Ich würde es machen, der Form wegen und dabei auf den besonderen Widerspruchsgrund verweisen. Ansonsten zurücklehnen, Tee trinken!


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> zurücklehnen, Tee trinken...


...und sich vorstellen, wie sich die Dänen den Schampus schmecken lassen. Dann aber den Tee lange ziehen lassen: beruhigt die Nerven...


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Also mich terrorisiert  das Inkassobüro schon seit sommer 2005 mit dem verlangten Geld (2x49€ für livecall) für den angeblich abgescvhlossen vertrag und droht mir schon schon seit mehreren Briefen mit Gerichtsvollzieher!!!
Letzte Woche    kamm ein schreiben von Inkasso das ich 37,... euro bezahlen KANN, um 3 monate längere abzahlzeit zu erhalten.LOL also ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht reagiert und frage mich echt, wann die damit aufhören,und wann Inkasso entlich begreiddt, dass das eine [edit] ist.....

Vielleicht feedbacks von weitern Opfern........
Danke


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2006)

http://www.net-tribune.de/article/200306-14.php


> Potsdam / Hamburg - Zahlreiche Verbraucher beschweren sich derzeit bei der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg über unberechtigte Forderungen der Firma Tele Hansa GmbH aus Hamburg: Sie haben Rechnungen über 49 Euro für telefonische Erotikdienste erhalten, die sie über eine normale Handyrufnummer in Anspruch genommen haben sollen. Darüber hinaus werden die Verbraucher unter Druck gesetzt, indem rechtliche Konsequenzen und zusätzliche Kosten bei Nichtzahlung angedroht werden.
> 
> "Wer diese Dienste nicht bestellt hat und sich keines Vertrages bewusst ist, muss dafür auch nicht zahlen!", meint Norbert Richter, Jurist bei der Verbraucherzentrale. Betroffene sollten sich auch von Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälten nicht einschüchtern lassen. Unsichere Verbraucher, die derartige Schreiben erhalten haben, sollten sich von einer Verbraucherzentrale beraten lassen.


cp


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Meinen Sohn hats auch erwischt. Er erhielt heute eine "Letzte Mahnung" nachdem er noch nicht mal ne Rechnung bekommen hat. Es sind keinerlei Informationen auf dieser Mahnung. Keine Kundennummer, nichts. Sein Vorname ist falsch geschrieben und der Straßennamen auch. Zudem hat mein Sohn keinen Handy, keinen eigenen Telefonanschluss sowie keinen eigenen Internetanschluss. Was sagt uns das? [.......]. Ich werde Strafanzeige erstatten.

Loretta

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Loretta schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt uns das?


....das womöglich jemand die Daten Deines Sohnes missbräuchlich verwendet hat. Und, wen interessierts?


----------



## Sascha L (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Hallo habe auch mit der firma tele hansa kontakt gehabt ,habe auch eine dienstleistung angeblich von meinem händy im anspruch genommen,habe auch eine nachricht an die firma geschickt.Nachricht kam  2 wochen später zurück.Habe in meinem schreiben geschrieben das es nach [...] aussieht von tele hansa : nein wir sind eine seriöse firma . werde anzeige jetzt erstaten wo ich die komentare hier gelesen habe .habe erst wirklich gedacht das es seriös wäre,aber ich werde auf jedenfall anzeige jetzt machen.

MFG
Sascha

P.s

Es wäre sehr nett wenn man mich auf den laufenden halten könnte 

_[Ein Wort und die Mailadresse entfernt. Bitte die NUBs lesen. (bh)]_


----------



## jens.fehner (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

guten arbend leute.ich habe auch so ein an ruf bekommen.von [...] tele hansa gmbh.ich soll bis morgen das geld überweissen.und haben mich an gerufen und haben mir die bankleitzahl durch gegeben.ich mache auch an zeige die.ich hasse sobas,wo ich net auf sobas ein gehe.die wollen nur gld machen.wenn ihr mehr wesen woll meine email adresse.

_[Ausdruck und Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## SEP (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*


Off-Topic-Anschlussdiskussion hierher verschoben. _ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

ist es denn endgültig vorbei wenn man zahlt???


----------



## Gast (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Hallo

Habe nun zwei Jahre ruhe vor der Tele Hansa gehabt, aber nun kam wieder ein Brief.

Da schreiben sie  Betreff : Letzte Mahnung

Sie haben die nachstehende Forderung bis heute nicht beglichen.
Ich weiße nochmal darauf hin das ich zwei Jahre nix von der Tele Hansa
gehört habe.
Nun wollen sie es doch noch mal probieren von mir Geld zubekommen.

Ich habe damals an die Tele Hansa geschrieben und habe sie gebeten
mir Ihre AGB s  zu zuschicken, und eine detalierte aufstellung Ihrer Forderungen.
Doch da war dann zwei Jahre ruhe.

Na nun will ich mal abwarten was die sich noch einfallen lassen  .

Mfg. Ebus


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Worauf wurde vor zwei Jahren ein Vertragsschluß gegründet? Geht es um Telefonpfui oder um Internetpfui oder um eine IQ-Test-Seite? War da ein Dialer? 
@ AGBs: Welche AGBs brauchste denn genau? Ich hab seit 2003 die eine oder andere Seite hier rumliegen. Aber wofür willste AGBs zu einem Vertrag, den Du, wie es klingt, gar nicht geschlossen hast?
Du müsstest mal die Rechnung scannen, ach was, nee, geh zur Verbraucherschutzzentrale. Die wissen das doch sicher besser...


----------



## Nochn Gast (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

In den letzten Wochen fehlten diese typischen Anzeigen in den Wochenblättern hier, aber jetzt war wieder eine drin. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob sie von den TH-Spezis kommt, die Machart ist jedenfalls dieselbe.


> *Komm mit mir in 45 sec.
> 0 1 8 0 _ 5 0 1 _ 6 * * **
> _Live 1,64€/min. Mind. 30 min. pauschal
> 49€ + 0,12€/min. a. dt. Festnetz/ PMA_


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



			
				Nochn Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...ob sie von den TH-Spezis kommt...
> 
> 
> > _PMA_


PMA, nicht TH - aber wer ist PMA?


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Mensch Reducal...
PMA = D*R* = österreichischer Ableger/Variante/Partner/??? der ... TTW!. Oder war die Frage etwa nicht ernst gemeint? Wenn man auf den Seiten der Dänen nicht den Dialer wählt, auch nicht SMS-Abrechnung, sondern z.B. click&buy, kann man lesen: 





> pma Portal Management und Abrechnungs GmbH
> D* R*
> Argentinierstraße 19/3
> 1040 Wien
> ...


(also falls die Frage nicht ernst gemeint war, hast Du die Freigabe, um Löschung meines Beitrags zu bitten...)

Nachtrag:





> Portalmanagement und Abrechnungs GmbH
> Argentinierstraße 19/3
> 1040 Wien
> Person(en)
> ...





> Die Arbeiterkammer Niederösterreich (AKNÖ) schlug dieser Tage schon Alarm. Die Verbraucherschützer warnen vor der Firma PMA (Portalmanagement und Abrechnungs GmbH) aus Wien, die angeblichen Usern ein Abonnement für eine S*x-Website im Internet berechnet. Die Rechnungen in der Höhe von 49 Euro bzw. Mahnungen über 54 oder 59 Euro seien ungerechtfertigt, betonen die Experten. Und sie haben auch durchschaut, welcher Trick dahinter steckt. Michael D*, Telekommunikations- und Internetexperte bei der AKNÖ, vermutet, dass sich die Betroffenen beim Surfen im Internet einen Auslandsdialer eingefangen haben: "Mittels dieses Programms wird dann eine telefonische Verbindung nach Dänemark gelegt. Und diese Verbindung wird quasi als Einverständniserklärung des Konsumenten ausgelegt, dass er eine P0rnoseite abonnieren will."


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*



			
				Nochn Gast schrieb:
			
		

> In den letzten Wochen fehlten diese typischen Anzeigen in den Wochenblättern hier, aber jetzt war wieder eine drin. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob sie von den TH-Spezis kommt, die Machart ist jedenfalls dieselbe.
> 
> 
> > *Komm mit mir in 45 sec.
> ...


Kannst Du die mal aufheben und mir zukommen lassen? Oder 'n Tipp, wo ich die finde.


----------



## Geißbock (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH stellt sich der Diskussion(?)*

Hallo Leidensgenossen....
Ich melde mich hier bei euch, wie in anderen Forum bzgl. der Fa. Telehansa aus Hamburg..
Wie einige unter euch ist men Sohn auch auf die "eigenartige" Masche hereingefallen und hat eine "0800"-Nummer angreufen um seine ersten Sexuellen Erfahrungen zu machen...
Wie bereits ein Leidensgenosse in diesem Forum mitteilte, nützten keine Anrufe und keine Hinweise das mein Sohn unter 18 Jahren ist.
Es folgten Mahnung und dreiste Anrufe der "Revisionsabteilung...
Die Verbraucherzentrale war keine Hilfe also mußte ich selbst aktiv werden.
Ich habe das Glück in Hamburg zu wohnen, wo diese Firma ansässig ist, dadurch konnte ich einige Nachforschungen anstellen und bin auf dolle Sachen gestoßen.
1. Die Firma hat z.Zt. Ihren Sitz in HAMBURG; ZIPPELHAUS 5
2. Geschäftsführer/Inhaber sind zwei Dänen die vor einiger Zeit mit einer anderen Firma ähnliche dinge abgezogen haben.
3. Als Geschäftsleitungsvetretter wurde mir Herr Michael D. genannt. Leiter der Revisionsabteilung ist Herr Thorst. Sch..(Adressen bekannt)
4. Erreichbar sind dier Herrschaften zw. 09.00 und 16,00 Uhr
5. Ein Besuch um vielleicht einmal die AGB´s genau kennen zulernen ist schwer, da sich das Unternehemen mit Gegensprechanlagen gesichert hat.
6. Erst kürzlich hat das Unternehmen ....
7. Ich konnte einige ehmalige MA kontaktieren, die mehr sehr Aufregende Dinge erzählen konnten.
8. Die Firma_(....)_
9. _(....)_
9. WICHTIG: Nachdem ich PERSÖNLICH vorstellig war wurde die Forderung gegen Mich und meinem Sohn zurück genommen.
10. Es ist damit zu Rechnen das diese Unternehemen _(...)_


Neue Erkenntnisse werden bereitgestellt..

_Nicht beweisbare Tatsachenbehauptungen editiert/Juri_


----------



## Timo0815 (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

hallo...
ich habe heute eine rechnung der TH bekommen ... diese Daten die da drauf stehen sind vion 2005 alle fast schon 1 jahr alt...
mir wäre nicht bewusst diese Dienste in Anspruch genommen zu haben ... also...kann mir vielleicht irgendwer helfen oder n rat geben wie ich mich verhalten soll oder was ich jetzt tun soll???

wäre sehr nett was von euch zu hören ...

vielen dank!!!


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Timo0815 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo...
> ich habe heute eine rechnung der TH bekommen ... diese Daten die da drauf stehen sind vion 2005 alle fast schon 1 jahr alt...
> mir wäre nicht bewusst diese Dienste in Anspruch genommen zu haben ... also...kann mir vielleicht irgendwer helfen oder n rat geben wie ich mich verhalten soll oder was ich jetzt tun soll???
> 
> ...



Hallo Timo0815

Es ist gut möglich daß wir Ihnen keine Rechnung zustellen konnten, weil eine falsche Rechnungsanschrift angegeben wurde. Daher haben Sie erst jetzt die Rechnung bekommen. 

Ich würde Sie bitten sich in der Sachbearbeitung zu melden, um die Angelegenheit unkompliziert klären zu können. 

Die Mitarbeiter erreichen Sie von Montag - Freitag 09-17 Uhr. 

Die Telefonnummer finden Sie untern auf der Rechnung. 

Mfg 
TH


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Was ist das denn für eine Schmierenkomödie?

Das Posting von gestern liest sich schon "unecht". Es fragt derart plump nach unzulässiger Rechtsberatung, dass es kaum durch Ahnungslosigkeit zu diesem Thema erklärbar wäre.

Die Antwort stellt alles in den Schatten, was ich bisher hier lesen durfte.

Falsche Anschriften haben die Eigenschaft, auch dauerhaft falsch zu bleiben.

Dass falsche Anschriften einfach nur verspätet den richtigen Empfänger finden, ist starker Tobak. Münchhausen ist ein Anfänger.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das denn für eine Schmierenkomödie?
> 
> Das Posting von gestern liest sich schon "unecht". Es fragt derart plump nach unzulässiger Rechtsberatung, dass es kaum durch Ahnungslosigkeit zu diesem Thema erklärbar wäre.
> 
> ...



Es sei dem, man findet doch die richtige raus.


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Natürlich, wenn man annimmt, dass der Weihnachtsmann die lange Sommerpause damit überbrückt, dass er Unternehmen beglückt, indem er ihnen fehlerkorrigierte Kundenanschriften liefert, dann wird die Geschichte "rund".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Timo0815 kann einem echt leid tun... Erst die MCM, dann TH...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=147403#post147403
Vielleicht hat er ja einen Namensvetter mit Vorlieben im Stöhntelefonbereich? 
Nur, Tele Hansa, was wollt ihr mit einer Adresse allein anfangen? Eine richtige Adresse ist das eine, aber was soll die belegen? Wie wurde ein Vertrag geschlossen? (Das sind diese Dinger, die eine Geschäftsbeziehung belegen).

Die Adresse des Weihnachtsmannes ist übrigens "Polarkreis, Rovaniemi, Suomi" - aber glaub ich deswegen an den Herrn? Nein. Und würde der Weihnachtsmann eine Rechnung von Tele Hansa zahlen (müssen?), nur weil jemand seine Anschrift rausgefunden hat?


----------



## Timo0815 (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

ja ... nu bin ich auch nicht weiter und ich habe grad mit der TH telefoniert und mir wurde gesagt, dass es bei der TH zu 99,9 % keine irrtümlichen Rechnungen gibt!!!???

Also, wenn mir nun jemand man weiterhelfen könnte bei dem weiteren vorgehen wäre das sehr cool ... vielleicht hat ja jemand auch schonmal selbst das erlebt was ich hie grad mitmach ...

also... bis dahin


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Timo0815 schrieb:
			
		

> ....mir wurde gesagt, dass es bei der TH zu 99,9 % keine irrtümlichen Rechnungen gibt!!!???


...morgen ist übrigens Weihnachten, hat man dir das nicht gesagt? Was Reducal und andere hier von TH halten ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.

Wenn du keinen Dienst genutzt hast, dann liegt es an TH nachzuweisen, dass es doch so ist, wenn sie von dir Geld wollen. Wem sie dabei eine Rechnung schicken, ist deren Sache. Womöglich bist du einer von den 0,1 % und zählst dort eigentlich jetzt schon zum üblichen Schwund - ich würde mich dazu bekennen.


----------



## Timo0815 (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

ja... hab mir mal diesen thread bisschen besser durchgelesen und bin ja mal nun der meinung dass ich es also mal auf nen ger. mahnbesheid ankommen lassen sollt...
habe huete meinen schriftlichen widerspruch eingelegt...wollte auch strafanzeige stellen aber bringt wohl nix oder...wenn ja, gibt es irgendein vorgefertigtes strafanzeigen schreiben ?!?!?
was würdet ihr denn an meiner stelle tun ...?! außerdem isse sdoch auch ziemlich wucher wenn ich fü ne handynummer 49,- € bezahlen soll oder...!? nen verbindungsnachweis von letzten jahr hab ich auch nicht mnehr und selbst wennund wselbst wenn ich die nummer gewählt haben sollte denn hätte ich ja wohl schon die ganz normales handykosten gezahlt oder...?!?!?
ach sowas nervt doch echt ...

also, für ne antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar...

Timo


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2006)

Timo0815 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wollte auch strafanzeige stellen aber bringt wohl nix oder...wenn ja, gibt es irgendein vorgefertigtes strafanzeigen schreiben...


Du nimmst eine Kopie der Rechnung schreibst den Sachverhalt dazu und gibst das bei deiner zuständigen Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft mit der Einleitung: "_...ich erstatte Strafanzeige wegen aller in Frage kommenden Delikte gegen unbekannt_" ab.

Passend dazu lies´ mal ein ähnlich gelagertes Beispiel in meiner folgenden Signatur - das soll heißen, dass dir eine Anzeige nicht viel nützt:


----------



## telefonmuffel (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Timo0815 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Empfehlung: Da die Polizei in Hamburg zuständig ist und auch schon Schränke voll mit Material zum Thema hat, kann man die Anzeige direkt online bei denen eintippen.

Ich bekomme schon seit Januar 2006 erst Rechnungspost von Tele Hansa und seit einigen Monaten auch von einem Inkassodienst. Im neuesten Schreiben hat mir letztgenannter sogar seinen "Inkassobesuchsdienst" angekündigt.

Aber so richtig glauben, kann ich denen nicht. Die "letzte Mahnung" war die letzte. Irgendwie haben die sich statt zum angekündigten Mahnbescheid immer wieder zu einem weiteren freundlichen Brief durchgerungen.


----------



## telefonmuffel (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				telefonmuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so richtig glauben, kann ich denen nicht. Die "letzte Mahnung" war die letzte. Irgendwie haben die sich statt zum angekündigten Mahnbescheid immer wieder zu einem weiteren freundlichen Brief durchgerungen.


muß natürlich heißen:
 Die "letzte Mahnung" war NIE die letzte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				telefonmuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Empfehlung: Da die Polizei in Hamburg zuständig ist und auch schon Schränke voll mit Material zum Thema hat, kann man die Anzeige direkt online bei denen eintippen.


Seit wann wird gleich wieder gegen die Dänen ermittelt? 2001? Wie lange noch? Bis 2013?


----------



## telefonmuffel (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann wird gleich wieder gegen die Dänen ermittelt? 2001? Wie lange noch? Bis 2013?



Da wird auch nie was bei rumkommen. Da gehen die Herren von der Kripo ( zumindest der, mit dem ich telefoniert habe ) zumindest selbst nicht von aus. Trotzdem hegen und pflegen sie ihren Aktenberg und wünschen sich, zu den erstatteten Anzeigen auf dem laufenden gehalten zu werden.
Wenn ich allerdings von allen Rechnungen und Mahnungen die ich erhalte noch Kopien verschickte, würde mir das Porto bald zu teuer.


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				telefonmuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Empfehlung: Da die Polizei in Hamburg zuständig ist und auch schon Schränke voll mit Material zum Thema hat, kann man die Anzeige direkt online bei denen eintippen.
> 
> Ich bekomme schon seit Januar 2006 erst Rechnungspost von Tele Hansa und seit einigen Monaten auch von einem Inkassodienst. Im neuesten Schreiben hat mir letztgenannter sogar seinen "Inkassobesuchsdienst" angekündigt.
> 
> Aber so richtig glauben, kann ich denen nicht. Die "letzte Mahnung" war die letzte. Irgendwie haben die sich statt zum angekündigten Mahnbescheid immer wieder zu einem weiteren freundlichen Brief durchgerungen.



Zum Thema Polizei: und wenn Sie noch doch falschen Verdacht haben, oder besser noch: die Bestellung haben Sie auch getätigt, was dann ?


----------



## telefonmuffel (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Polizei: und wenn Sie noch doch falschen Verdacht haben, oder besser noch: die Bestellung haben Sie auch getätigt, was dann ?



Ja was?


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				telefonmuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da haben Sie mit Ihrer Vermutung Recht. Den die Tele Hansa GmbH, verschickt nicht eine unberechtigte Rechnung. Eine Nutzung hat vorher immer statt gefunden. Oder man ist selber Opfer eines Betruges geworden: zum Beispiel Angabe einer falschen nicht existenten Rechnungsanschrift, oder gar Angabe einer echten Anschrift einer unbeteiligten Person. Dagegen werden wir auch weiterhin vorgehen. 

Aber natürlich gibt es auch IMMER NOCH   Nutzer/Kunden, auch Dank "Rufmord Kampagnen",  die nachträglich jede Vertragsverpflichtung von sich weisen und gar jede Nutzung oder Bestellung in Frage stellen. 
Ob das strafrechtlcih aber relevant ist, haben Sie eben selber schon beantwortet. Zivilrechtlich laßen Sie das mal unsere Sorge sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Den die Tele Hansa GmbH, verschickt nicht eine unberechtigte Rechnung.


 :holy: :saint:


----------



## telefonmuffel (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Den die Tele Hansa GmbH, verschickt nicht eine unberechtigte Rechnung.



Also ich persönlich weiß von dreien. Eine habe ich bekommen und zwei weitere habe ich gesehen. Das sind schon mal drei AZ bei der Kripo Hamburg.


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Dann bitte ich Sie meinen geänderten Beitrag von eben noch einmal zu lesen.


----------



## pasmaster (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Liebe TH GmbH.
Ändern sie doch ihr komisches Geschäftsmodell.

Wer Sex hören möchte , der füllt ein Webformular aus , und bekommt per Post ein Passwort , das er eingibt , und nun die Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen kann, und dann die Rechnung erhält.

Oder klassich über 0900.

Denn es kommt kein gültiger Vertragsabschluss zustande, durch ein Anruf und Drücken einer Taste, denn das Drücken der Bestätigungstaste ist auch vorher möglich, ohne das man erfährt , das diese Kosten verursacht.

Ist meine Meinung und der Meisten Schreiber dieses Boards.


Auf Anfragen in Bezug auf Abrechnungsermittlung etc. wurde ja nicht geantwortet.

Auch ihre Methoden werden komischer. Ich erhielt neulich ein Anruf aus Hamburg , das ich eine kostenlose Prepad Karte aufgrund eines Testes erhalten werde, und man nur noch meine Adresse bräuchte. Siehe eine Firma aus Petersberg.

Ich hätte mir ja den Spaß machen können und die Adresse geben können, ohne Angst zu habe ohne Zahlung verklagt zu werden oder einen MB zu erhalten, aber ich habe es gelassen.

Den Spaß habe ich schon mit dvden und tircky.at durch und demnach genug Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Zivilrechtlich laßen Sie das mal unsere Sorge sein.


...und strafrechtlich sitzen sie zu ihrem Glück im richtigen Bundesland.


----------



## Geißbock (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Ich würde erst einmal nicht zahlen.... von einem ehmaligen MA.
wurde mir berichtet, das es über die 2 -Mahnung nicht hinaus geht...
Bei der großen Anzahl der [...] der Firma wird versucht die "Kunden" telefonisch einzuschüchtern.
Meist kommt nach der 2. MAhnung noch 1 - 2 Anrufe mit dem Satz:"Große Entäuschung, das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein...." lächeln, anhören und auflegen.
Eine weitere schriftliche Zahlungsaufforderung und gut.
Sie werden dann als "wnb" geführt= will nicht bezahlen !!
Bei der vielzahl der Fälle wäre ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren  in der Menge zu teuer für die Firma.
VORSICHT: möglichst unauffälliges Verhalten am Telefon, damit mann nicht gerade Sie herauspickt.
Am besten ist gleich am Anfang keine Info´s übers telefon... Name und Adresse müssen nicht am tel. mitgeteilt werden.
Und ein sog. Verbindungsnachweis, läuft auch von Fremdanbieter immer über den Telefonprovider...

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## telefonmuffel (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Geißbock schrieb:
			
		

> ... von einem ehmaligen MA.
> wurde mir berichtet, das es über die 2 -Mahnung nicht hinaus geht...


Da bringen die aber inzwischen schon etwas mehr Energie auf: In meinem und zwei mir bekannten weiteren Fällen wurden von der TH nach der 2. Mahnung noch diverse "letzte" Mahnungen verschickt. Danach wurde das in den drei Fällen an einen Inkassodienst aus Osnabrück übergeben der mit Anrufen und jeweils inzwischen mindestens drei Schreiben genervt hat.

Gezahlt wird natürlich trotzdem nicht. 

An den Mahnbescheid glaube ich auch in Einzelfällen nicht. Es geht der TH m.E. nicht nur darum, die Kosten dafür zu sparen. Vielmehr scheuen die doch ein Gerichtsurteil, dass die Unzulässigkeit der Forderungen feststellt. Das Aktenzeichen eines solchen Verfahrens würde zu schnelle Verbreitung finden.


----------



## Tele Hansa GmbH (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				telefonmuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Geißbock schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist schön daß Sie geschrieben haben  "ich glaube". Denn den zweiten Teil haben Sie allein durch das lesen Spekulationen anderer erworben. 

Tatsache ist aber, nicht ein einziger Kunde / oder besser gesagt Schuldner ( in diesem Fall ) , der einen Mahnbescheid bekommt, würde sich hier im Forum melden. 

Warum auch!!! 

Ein Rechtsstreit über eine Zahlungsverpflichtung der nicht nachgekommen wuden ist, ist doch eher unangenehm, um Sie öffentlich zu präsentieren.


TH


----------



## pasmaster (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

@Telehansa

Um ein Mahnbescheid zu senden würde ersteinmal die Adresse benötigt.
Was aber wenn nicht vorhanden? Ha...

Und selbst wenn, dann würde man widersprechen, und TH müßte eine Klage anstrengen. Dann würde ein Richter ein Urteil sprechen.
Und genau das will TH nicht...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Rechtsstreit über eine Zahlungsverpflichtung der nicht nachgekommen wuden ist, ist doch eher unangenehm, um Sie öffentlich zu präsentieren.


Aber die Gegenseite würde ihn doch mit Freuden präsentieren, wenn sie ihn den hätte.
Würde die "Zahlungsmoral" doch sicher verbessern,  gelle...

PS: und jetzt bloß keine falsche Scham oder Hemmungen vorschützen...


----------



## telefonmuffel (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> telefonmuffel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ICH WÜRDE MICH HIER MELDEN.
Und dann zu gegebener Zeit das Aktenzeichen unter dem das Amtsgericht die Forderung abschmettert ebenfalls hier verbreiten.

Was ist denn an Streitigkeiten zwischen Ehrenleuten unangenehm?


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsache ist aber, nicht ein einziger Kunde / oder besser gesagt Schuldner ( in diesem Fall ) , der einen Mahnbescheid bekommt,
> würde sich hier im Forum melden.


Was heißt Tatsache, das ist nichts als Spekulation. Auch negativer Ausgang wurde hier im Forum diskutiert. 
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.

j.


----------



## 118xx (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsache ist aber, nicht ein einziger Kunde / oder besser gesagt Schuldner ( in diesem Fall ) , der einen Mahnbescheid bekommt, würde sich hier im Forum melden.
> Warum auch!!!
> Ein Rechtsstreit über eine Zahlungsverpflichtung der nicht nachgekommen wuden ist, ist doch eher unangenehm, um Sie öffentlich zu präsentieren.
> TH


Ob sich Betroffene hier melden würden ist die eine Frage. Viel interessanter ist aber die Frage, ob Tele Hansa überhaupt jemals einen Mahnbescheidsantrag wegen eines Telefonsexabos gestellt hat. Könnten Sie da mal ein paar Zahlen präsentieren?

Mir ist jedenfalls bei etlichen Verfahren, die ich beobachtet habe, kein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem tatsächlich Mahnantrag gestellt wurde.   

Eine Firma mit ähnlichem Geschäftsmodell hatte sich übrigens vor ein paar Jahren mal in einem Strafverfahren unter anderem damit verteidigt, dass noch nie eine gerichtliche Geltendmachung der Forderung erfolgte.


----------



## telefonmuffel (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				118xx schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist jedenfalls bei etlichen Verfahren die ich beobachtet habe kein Fall bekannt geworden in dem tatsächlich Mahnantrag gestellt wurde.



Im Grunde müsste man den Spieß einfach mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist, umdrehen. Dabei hat man nur leider das Problem, dass erstmal Kosten entstehen und die TH zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo sie das Verfahren verliert, womöglich plötzlich insolvent ist. Dann bleibt man auch als Gewinner auf den Verfahrenskosten sitzen.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				telefonmuffel schrieb:
			
		

> Im Grunde müsste man den Spieß einfach mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage, dass die Forderung unberechtigt ist, umdrehen.


 Girgel hat Erfahrung damit. Ging bei ihm recht flott
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=130915#post130915

cp


----------



## telefonmuffel (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Girgel hat Erfahrung damit. Ging bei ihm recht flott
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=130915#post130915
> 
> cp



Hab jetzt leider keine Zeit den ganzen Thread zu lesen. Das werde ich wohl mal nachholen, wenn's mal wieder etwas kühler ist.

Daran, dass ich eine solche - vermutlich sogar nach kurzem Verfahren - Klage gewinnen würde habe ich sowieso wenig Zweifel.
Kleine Unsicherheit bleibt trotzdem, solange sich damit nur Amtsgerichte bechäftigen. Diese fällen ja nunmal von Ort zu Ort und Kammer zu Kammer unterschiedliche und teilweise auch schwer nachvollziehbare Urteile.

Und ob man die Verfahrenskosten bei so einer GmbH ggf. noch eintreiben kann, ist halt offen.


----------



## Timo0815 (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

schalom ...
auch ich wollte mich nochmal zu wort melden ...
also, woher wisst ihr leute das alles was ihr hier so postet ... so gegenklagen und dies und das und jenes ...?!
also, mal ganz davon ab, dass das echt total der hammer ist mal n paar coole und nützliche tips zu bekommen ... habt ihr dieses forum hier erschaffen ...seit ihr anwält oder habt ihr schon alle 0190 anbieter durch und den quasi ins gesicht gespuckt 8)

achaso, ich ahbe gestern den widerspruch mit einschreiben rückschein abegschickt ... und werde nun erstmal nichts weiter unternehmen ... auch egstern bekam ich die dritte amhnugn der MCM Petersberg oder wie die hieß, die mir da mit gerichtlichen schritten etc. drohen ...
also, nach euren ratschlägen zu mute werde ich alles weitere einafch stur ignorieren ja...?!

und ich habe ja auch nochmal über die ganze sache nachgedacht und :

wenn man sone nummer wählt und es nichma ne 0900 nummer o.ä. ist, dannn hat man sie auf seinem verb. nachweis und zahlt dafür ja meist nur ein paar cent ... und es ist doch 
1. voll sittenwiederig solche geschäft da anschließend noch 49 euro zu kassieren
2. wurde ja die leistung an sich gezahlt
3. ... ach ...nervt alles voll an 8(


dann nochmal eionen schönen sonnigen tag ... wenigstens bin ich jetzt zu ahsue währen petersberg th und co. sich in Ihren inkassomahnabteilungen den arsch nass schwitzen 8)

grüße


----------



## ivo (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

jetzt muss ich auch mal was loswerden. mein sohn hat vor über einem jahr eine solche "normale" handy-nr. angerufen. Seitdem kamen Rechnung, 2 Mahnungen dann wurde an einen "Anwalt" aus Osnabrück (sicher der schon im Forum erwähnte) übergeben. Konnte den Anwalt übrigens über keinen Anwaltssuchdienst finden. Der jedenfalls hat bereits diverse letzte Termine zur Einleitung eines Mahnverfahrens gesetzt, dann Ratenzahlung angeboten, dann mit Schufaeintrag gedroht (dabei hat er nicht mal einen vollständigen Namen, aber vielleicht kann man ja pauschal alle Bewohner eines Hauses eintragen lassen ) und zuletzt hat er einen Vergleich angeboten. Wir brauchen also nur noch ca. die Hälfte der inzwischen aufgelaufenen Forderungen begleichen. Da freuen wir uns ja riesig. Habe einmal der Rechnung widersprochen und dann nicht mehr reagiert. Das ist mir einfach zu lästig und verursacht Kosten.

Liebe Grüße  und ich finde es eine Katastrophe, wenn diese Leute immer wieder ängstliche Bürger finden, die das zahlen. Wenn ihr findet, Strafe muss sein, dann spendet doch das Geld irgendwo und unterstützt nicht solche Unternehmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Tele Hansa GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsache ist aber, nicht ein einziger Kunde / oder besser gesagt Schuldner ( in diesem Fall ) , der einen Mahnbescheid bekommt, würde sich hier im Forum melden.


Dürfte stimmen. Der wäre so perplex, dass es wirklich sowas gibt, der könnte drei Tage nicht mit der Tastatur umgehen! Das wäre ja auch wirklich rausgeworfenes Geld, ein Mahnbescheid! Keine Chance, damit durchzukommen.


----------



## Timo0815 (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Hallo, ich mal wieder...
habe heute meine zweite mahnung von THJ bekommen und die antworten mir auf meinen widerspruch.
und sagen dass sie ja bei mir angerufen hätten und ich zahlen soll und was auch immer...
nun mal n tipp, von wem der damit evtl. schon erfahrug gemacht hat ...ich werde immer etwas verunsichert wenn ich sowas bekomme ... weil ich hab ja nichma mehr n einzelverbindungsnachweis von dem letzten jahr ...

einfach ignorieren oder was nun ...!?

fürn nen kurzen tip bin ich dankbar leute!


----------



## sascha (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



> fürn nen kurzen tip bin ich dankbar leute!



Mein Tipp: Lies doch einfach mal durch, was in den 139 Beiträgen zu diesem Thema geschrieben wurde. Man muss das Rad nicht für jeden Einzelnen neu erfinden, oder?


----------



## pasmaster (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Ignorieren und erst auf einen ev. Mahnbescheid mit Widerspruch reagieren.
Nicht kirre machen lassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## telefonmuffel (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Zu dem Gebaren der TH bzw. der "benutzten" Inkassobuden gehört ja auch - ich habe es selbst auf einer Mahnung gesehen -, mit Schufa-Eintrag zu drohen. Das kann man scheint's jetzt unterbinden:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76176


----------



## monalisa (23 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Hallo in die Runde an alle Geplagten der TH.
Ich möchte, nachdem ich den ertsen Schock überwunden habe, offensichtlich die neueste Masche der TH kundtun:
Wir erhielten heute ein freundliches Schreiben vom Allgemeinener Debitoren -und Inkassodienst GmbH aus Osnabrück, in dem uns Hauptforderungen von Tele Hansa über 312,00 € + Zinsen + blablaba = 388,54 € zu zahlen bis 26.08.aufgemacht wurde.
:scherzkeks: 
Nachdem sich mein Blutdruck wieder neutralisiert hatte, griff ich zum Hörer und bat um schriftliche Zusendung der Hauptforderung vom ADI , da wir Tele Hansa nicht kannten und wir nicht mal wissen  ist unser Festnetz oder sind Handys gemeint. Weder haben wir eine Rechnung , noch Mahnung noch sonst irgendwas je von TH erhalten.
Mir schwant da ein Zusammenhang mit MCM. Denn vor Monden haben wir wegen 3 Mahnungen á 90,00 € von MCM (auch ohne vorher eine Rechnung gesehen zu haben)Strafanzeige gestellt. ...und seit dem ruht still der See.
Nun bin ich mal gespannt was da kommt als Hauptforderung.
Dann bleibt sicher wieder nur der Weg mit Anzeige. 
Ach ja, und ein ganz toller Vordruck war mit bei:
 bitte kreuzen sie an- 1. Forderung berechtigt,
 2. Forderung besteht nicht(Zitat : Bitte machen sie in diesem Fall ergänzende Angaben zur Sache. Fügen sie Nachweise bei. Bitte beachten sie, daß wir je nach Sachlage das Verfahren  weiter betreiben bzw. zur gerichtlichen Geltendmachung abgeben, was für sie mit erheblichen Mehrkosten verbunden sein kann.) Zitat Ende ,
 3. keine Leistungen  in Anspruch genommen ... und Zitat    " Für den Fall , daß sie eine Strafanzeige in dieser Angelegenheit erstattet haben, teilen sie uns bitte die entsprechende Behörde und das Aktenzeichen/Vorgangsnummer mit.Für den Fall, daß sie die Leistungen des Gläubigers nicht in Anspruch genommen haben, muß der Gläubiger von Täuschung Dritter ausgehen. Der Gläubiger behält sich in diesem Fall vor, Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt zu érstatten." Zitat Ende
Und dann möge man bitte noch die Richtigkeit versichern und genauere Angaben wie Geburtsdatum etc und Bankverbindung angeben.:-D 
Ja HALLOHO  an den ADI. Sind viele Leute so dämlich??? 
Wem gehts noch so?
monalisa


----------



## sascha (23 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Hallo monalisa,

hast du die Möglichkeit, dieses Schreiben einzuscannen und (anonymisiert) hier reinzustellen, bzw. mir zukommen zu lassen? Wäre äußerst hilfreich.

Danke,

Sascha


----------



## Greenhorn (23 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				monalisa schrieb:
			
		

> Sind viele Leute so dämlich???


Nicht dämlich, sondern schlicht ahnungslos, was man ihnen nicht vorwerfen sollte. Diese Leute bekommen dann genug Angst, dass sie entweder dieses Formular ganz ausfüllen (und der ADI damit persönliche Daten frei Haus liefern :evil: ) oder gleich das geforderte Geld überweisen ...


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				monalisa schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bleibt sicher wieder nur der Weg mit Anzeige.


Wobei zu bemerken ist, dass die erste Anzeige von dir genauso wenig gegen die erste Sache bewirkt haben dürfte, wie eine neue jetzt. Es ist Zufall, dass mit der MCM-Sache jetzt bei dir Ruhe ist, wobei es kein Zufall ist, dass bei allen Betroffenen irgendwann Ruhe herrscht.
Bei einer Anzeige läuft das Strafverfahren (Prüfung des Tatbestandes, Ermittlungen dahingehend) parallel zu der zivilen Forderungssache und beeinflusst diese in der Regel nicht. Eine strittige Forderung muss der Forderungsgegner selbst abwenden oder der Fordernde Zivilgerichtlich klären lassen - was bei solchen Sachverhältnissen nahezu nie passiert.


----------



## monalisa (24 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo monalisa,
> 
> hast du die Möglichkeit, dieses Schreiben einzuscannen und (anonymisiert) hier reinzustellen, bzw. mir zukommen zu lassen? Wäre äußerst hilfreich.
> 
> ...


Hallo sascha,
einscannen schaffe ich noch, wie laß ich es dir direkt zukommen? Mir fehlt hier noch ein bischen der Überblick mit der Technik. Sorry.
Heut Abend habe ich etwas Zeit, dann hoffe ich auf Antwort.
Danke + bis dahin


----------



## hangout (25 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Guten abend.

Ich habe ebenfalls Post vom ADI bekommen, nach dem üblichen Theater mit TeleHansa vor fast einem Jahr!!! Und auf jemanden wie mich, der die Diskussion hier ein wenig mitverfolgt hat, wirkt das ganze schon eine ganze Stufe professioneller, als von irgendwelchen dubiosen Inkasso-Unternehmen aus XYZ Zahlungsaufforderungen zu erhalten. 

Immerhin handelt es sich hier inzwsichen um Inkasso-Dienste, die anscheinend auch seriös arbeiten, was dem Lesen nach hier, neu zu sein scheint. 

Das beiliegende Faltblatt, wie von monalisa bereits beschrieben, kommt etwas dilettantisch daher, dennoch wird die gewünsche Wirkung nicht verfehlt. 


Gruß...


----------



## jupp11 (25 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				hangout schrieb:
			
		

> was dem Lesen nach hier, neu zu sein scheint.


so neu ist das nicht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=121368#post121368


			
				am 22.11.2005 ute  schrieb:
			
		

> dann kam ein brief "die letzte mahnung". daraufhin haben wir auch nicht reagiert. allerdings kam heute ein brief vom inkassobüro "allgemeiner Debitoren- und Inkassodienst GmbH" aus Osnabrück.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=125627#post125627


			
				am 03.01.2006 ThomasBW schrieb:
			
		

> nun, bei mir ist grad ne rechnung der "Allgemeiner Debitoren- und Inkassodienst GmbH" ueber 191,49€ eingetroffen.


----------



## monalisa (31 August 2006)

*Tele Hansa GmbH - Neuigkeiten*

Wie schon leztens erwähnt, bat ich den ADI um Zusendung der Unterlagen für die Forderungen. Und Jubel, sie sind heute morgen eingetroffen.
Also wir hätten mit der Handy-Nr. soundso im  April und Mai 2004 !!!!  sechs mal Dienste der Rufnummer 01732747*** in Anspruch genommen. Und es werde immer nur der Anschlußinhaber zur Kasse gebeten.
Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz dumm gelaufen für TH und ADI::-D 
Anschlußinhaber sind nicht wir, sondern die Firma und (noch mehr Jubel) zu dem Zeitpunkt hatten wir eine ganz andere Handynummer.
Meine Frage an Euch: Lohnt sich eine Anzeige oder sollen wir gelassen dem Klageweg entgegensehen? Sollen wir überhaupt reagieren und freundliche Einschreiben an ADI schicken? Kostet ja schließlich auch Geld.
Anbei füge ich dei freundlichen Schreiben zu Unterhaltung bei.

_Handy-Nummer anonymisiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH - Neuigkeiten*



			
				monalisa schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage an Euch: Lohnt sich eine Anzeige oder sollen wir gelassen dem Klageweg entgegensehen? Sollen wir überhaupt reagieren und freundliche Einschreiben an ADI schicken?



Eine Anzeige ist für euch unsinnig, da die Klärung ziviler Forderungen nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger ist. Wenn sich TH um seinen Gewinn betrogen fühlt, sollten die selbst Anzeige erstatten - aber das ist ja nicht branchenüblich.
Dem Klageweg entgegen sehen, ist eine prima Idee - jetzt wisst ihr ja, wo ihr steht und könnt die Berechtigung der Forderung einnorden.
Schreiben an ADI? Warum bei dem bösen Spiel auch noch mitmachen? Aber wenn´s beruhigt, dann dürfte ein einfacher Brief mit dem Hinweis auf die falsche Nummer auch reichen. Wenn man aber eh schon der Auseinandersetzung gelassen entgegensehen kann, dann sind weitere Rechtfertigungsversuche unnötig.

_ein Satz gelöscht, unzulässige Rechtsberatung modaction _


----------



## Fraudanalyst (31 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Tele Hansa schrieb hier:



> Wir werben in unseren Anzeigen für unseren gebührenpflichtigen Live Call Service in Blockform von 30 min. für 49 € bei Minimum 30 Minuten.


Dann überschneiden sich aber einzelne Abrechnungen, wie sehr gut in dem Beispiel zu erkennen ist. Warum sperrt TH nicht die Anrufnummer bis zum Ablauf des bereits beanspruchten Blocks?



> Dies entspricht einem Minutenbereich von von lediglich 1,63 €/Min. und ist damit bedeutend preisgünstiger als die Inanspruchnahme einer 0900-Mehrwertnummer, die meist zu einem Preis von mindestens 1,86/min berechnet wird.


Das ist Augenwischerei, da 0900er Verbindungen nahezu frei tarifierbar sind - auch weit unter einem Euro noch. Und was heißt hier "preisgünstiger" wenn erst die Bäckerei gekauft werden muss, wenn man doch aber nur ein Brötchen will?



> Die Gebühren sind zum einen in den Anzeigen deutlich ausgeschrieben, werden zum anderen zu Beginn des Anrufes wiederholt und e wird per Tonband auf die Möglichkeit hingewiesen, sich durch Drücken der Sternchentaste über die Kosten informieren zu lassen.


Was, wenn der Anrufer die Nummer (ohne Kostenhinweis) von einem Spezl erhalten hat, da der den Dienst soooo suuupi fand? Was, wenn der Anrufer wegen seines Überdrucks den Kostehinweis vorweg nicht wahrnimmt oder die Verbindung (insbesondere bei Handys) das abgeleierte Band nicht hinreichend deutlich hörbar darstellt? Was, wenn der Anrufer vergessen hat, dass es die Sternchentast für Funktionen gibt, wo er sich doch gerade von anderen Sternchen verwöhnen lässt?



> _Für uns ist nicht nachvollziehbar welche Person vom oben genannten Anschluss unseren Service in Anspruch genommen hat_, daher wenden wir uns jeweils an den Anschlussinhaber, da dieser für die Nutzung des Anschlusses verantwortlich ist.


Das ist, mit Verlaub, juristischer Unfug. Der Anschlussinhaber hat vertragliche Verpflichtungen ggü. seinem Telefonanbieter und hinsichtlich erbrachter Verbindungsleistungen - mehr nicht. Die Verbindung wird er sicher unstrittig zahlen. Für den zusätzlich genutzten Mehrwert ist der Anschlussinhaber niemals verantwortlich, wenn er den nicht genutzt hat. Es obliegt dem Vertragsgeber (hier TH) einen Nachweis darüber zu führen, wer die Zusatzleistung beansprucht hat. Gelingt ihm das nicht, zumal er keine hinreichenden, technischen Vorkehrungen gegen Missbrauch getroffen hat, darf er seine Kosten behalten. Der Anbieter nimmt mMn so billigend in Kauf, dass wegen der einfachen Bedienung seines Dienstes auch Ausfälle zu verzeichnen sein werden - das ist ein unternehmerisches Risiko!

@ TH, Sippenhaft gibt es übrigens in Deutschland nicht.



> Im Falle eines Missbrauchs durch Minderjährige und andere bedingt geschäftsfähige Personen haftet der gesetzliche Vertreter.


Auch das ist nicht richtig, zumal wir uns hier weit über dem Betrag des Taschengeldparagraphen bewegen. Ein gesetzlicher Vertreter (es wäre erstmal zu klären, in welchem Verhältnis der Anschlussinhaber zu dem anonymen Anrufer steht) haftet bedingt für Schäden der durch ihn vertretenen Personen. Wo ist denn hier bitte ein Schaden entstanden? Der Dienst steht zur Nutzung zur Verfügung und der anonyme Nutzer hat nichts anderes gemacht, als bestimmungsgemäß darauf zu zu greifen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Ich würde auch gerne mal eine Stellungnahme des dänischen GF N*J* hören zur Entscheidung der Gerichte in Dänemark...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37943


> Jahrelang haben dänische Telefonsexanbieter anhand der Caller-ID Rechnungen verschickt. Es gab Tausende von Beschwerden. Damit soll jetzt Schluß sein.
> "Alle dänischen Telefonsexanbieter erklärten sich bereit, von einer Abrechnungsmethode Abstand zu nehmen, bei der Rechnungen erstellt wurden auf der Basis der anrufenden Telefonnummer"



Was war denn der Grund für diese Entscheidung? Der kann vielleicht besser dänisch als ich...
Fraudanalyst liegt mit seinen Kritikpunkten genau richtig.

P.S.: Mit einer ähnlichen Nummer wurden diese Abos auch übers Internet angeboten, siehe screenshot


----------



## nina (31 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Hallo hangout,

lass dich von diesem amtlich aussehenden Formular nicht einschüchtern. Ich mache das Spiel mit Tele Hansa schon seit über zwei Jahren mit, und habe mittlerweilen schon den vierten Inkassodienst überlebt. Auch zwei Rechtsanwälte darf ich zu meinen "Brieffreunden" zählen. Es mag zwar alles sehr amtlich aussehen, bleibt aber trotzdem ein [......] Ich kenne kein seriöses Inkassounternehmen das mit seiner Forderung freiwillig 154.--€ zurück geht und ich habe beruflich oft damit zu tun. Ich bekam das Angebot, von ursprünglich 49,-- €, mit allen Kosten 228,--€, nur 74,--€ zu bezahlen, damit wäre alles erledigt. Ich wurde auch mehrmals angerufen, um die "Schuldenfrage" zu klären. Alles [........]! Mein Rat, (so mache ich es seit über zwei Jahren), hefte alle Schreiben ab und mach dir einen schönen Abend. Anwalt kostet Geld und bringt sehr wenig. Laut Verbraucherzentrale kannst du Anzeige erstatten, bringt dir persönich aber nichts. Solange du noch nicht bezahlt hast, und das wollen wir doch alle nicht, ist es kein Betrug. Aber je mehr Leute Anzeige erstatten, um so schneller kann dieser [......] das Handwerk gelegt werden.

_3 Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				nina schrieb:
			
		

> Aber je mehr Leute Anzeige erstatten, um so schneller kann das Handwerk gelegt werden.


Mit allem anderen magst du wohl richtig liegen, doch diese Aussage ist schlichtweg falsch. Nicht jeder Beschiss ist ein Betrug in strafrechtlich Hinsicht und die Strafverfolgungsbehörden verfolgen nun mal nur das, was auch im StGB u. a. sanktioniert ist. Die Prüfung, ob eine Forderung zu Recht besteht, gehört nicht zu deren Aufgabe.


----------



## mariontthumann (18 September 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

hallo mirco,
darf ich dich mal fragen :-D was du so alles unternommen hast damit du diese
komische Firma Tele Hansa wieder los bekommen hast???
bei mir ist jetzt ein jahr vergangen und nun kommt doch wirklich von einem Inkassobüro eine aufforderung zum zahlen!!!!!!!
Dabei kann ich zu dieser zeit gar nicht erotische telefonate geführt haben, war mit meiner Familie in Kroatien und hab zu mittag gegessen :-p Das haben wir dann auch noch weitere 2 Wochen zu dieser zeit.
Kannst du mir einen rat geben wäre echt nett von dir :-D 
gruß marion


----------



## pasmaster (18 September 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

_[ edit] _
(Wurde schon etliche Male durchgekaut)
_einem Mahnbescheid kann_  Widerspruch eingelegt werden. 

_aus rechtlichen Gründen (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) editiert modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
_der User wurde wegen Uneinsichtigkeit gesperrt_


----------



## alex23 (26 September 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Hab da mal ein Anliegen...

Ich hatte 2004 auch Post von TH, 
Hab das auch 2005 bezahlt, aus Angst vor dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (zu voreilig wie ich gerade gelesen habe)

Ich wohne jetzt im Ausland und bei meinen Eltern (wo ich schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet bin) kahm heute eine Letzte Mahnung ueber gleiche Rechnungsnummer wie von 2004....nach Anruf sagte man meiner Mutter das kein Zahlungseingang vermerkt ist...

Reicht es in dem FAll aus den Kontoauszug mit der Zahlung dem Verein zuzusenden`????

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## AndiBuchwald (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



alex23 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ein Anliegen...
> 
> Ich hatte 2004 auch Post von TH,
> Hab das auch 2005 bezahlt, aus Angst vor dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (zu voreilig wie ich gerade gelesen habe)
> ...


Hallo zusammen.
Habe ca. 1 jahr nichts mehr von der Tele Hansa gehört, und nun ist sie wieder da .
Erst eine erneute Rechnung!!!
Nun ein Schreiben des Allgemeinen Debitoren und Inkassodienst GmbH aus Osnabrück.
Dort werde ich letzmalig zur Zahlung aufgefordert.
Was nun ?
Es ist unter anderem ein Rückantwort-Schreiben dabei. Muß ich darauf reagieren??
Was habt ihr gemacht??
Danke dafür.


----------



## AndiBuchwald (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Hallo zusammen.
Habe ca. 1 jahr nichts mehr von der Tele Hansa gehört, und nun ist sie wieder da .
Erst eine erneute Rechnung!!!
Nun ein Schreiben des Allgemeinen Debitoren und Inkassodienst GmbH aus Osnabrück.
Dort werde ich letzmalig zur Zahlung aufgefordert.
Was nun ?
Es ist unter anderem ein Rückantwort-Schreiben dabei. Muß ich darauf reagieren??
Was habt ihr gemacht??
Danke dafür.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



AndiBuchwald schrieb:


> Dort werde ich letzmalig zur Zahlung aufgefordert.


Ist duch prima , wenn es das letze Mal ist. Liese dir doch mal in Ruhe diesen Thread durch 
dann sollte dir doch klar werden, was passiert. (und auch mal in die anderen Threads, ist alles
 nach demselben Strickmuster gestrickt) 
Wer eine  echte Forderung hat, geht üblicherweise im Geschäftsleben anders vor.

j.


----------



## AndiBuchwald (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Nun,wie schon gesagt, seit einem Jahr erst nichts und jetzt erneut Forderungen.
Dieses mal über ein Inkassodienst aus Osnabrück. Sollte man sich mal an dieses Inkassodienst wenden, um für Klarheit zu sorgen, oder hängen die unter einer Decke??


----------



## fighterzg6 (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Servus,

bei mir ist es wie bei all den anderen hier auch so!
Rechnung erstmal 10.1.2005 bekommen! dan das ganze bla bla bis heute auf einmal das allgemeine inkasso dings bums mir einen brief geschrieben hat!
der witz ist nur die ham ne urzeit, meine handynr. und das ich angeblich 155sek. dort angerufen hätte! die nr steht aber auch dummer weise in meinem verbindungsnachweis bei vod........! aber ich weiß das weder ich noch jemands anderes drt angerufen hat! vielleicht mal verwählt?? glaub ich aber net!
naja, meine frage: soll ich das inkasso ding bis zum gerichtlichen mahnbescheid ignorieren???? eher kann ja eh nix passieren oder????:sun: 

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!! 

mfg fighterzg6:-D


----------



## williams82 (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Hallooo,

ja, ja, mir ist die Firma Tele Hansa GmbH auch bekannt. Sie schickten mir, letztes Jahr, eine Rechnung ueber 40 euro und dann 2 Mahnungen. Ich habe natuerlich nicht drauf reagiert und heute bekam ich ebenfalls ein Schreiben vom ADI (Inkassodienst aus Osnabrueck).
Wie auch immer, wie die meisten Leute hier schon sagte, ICH WERDE NICHT DARAUF REAGIEREN, EINFACH ALLES IGNORIEREN ! Dazu habe ich noch eine interessante Artikel im Internet gefunden, vom Arbeitskammer in Vorarlburg, dass genau das gleiche sagt. 



> Lassen Sie sich von Tele Hansa nicht einschüchtern, auch dann nicht, wenn plötzlich ein Mitarbeiter eines Inkassobüros bei Ihnen zu Hause auftauchen sollte. Reagieren müssen Sie erst dann, wenn Sie Post vom Gericht bekommen. Dann sollten Sie sich aber so schnell wie möglich mit der AK-Konsumentenberatung in Feldkirch in Verbindung setzen.



Und hier ist die Link zu diesem Artikel, falls ihr mehr wissen moechte. 
http://vbg.arbeiterkammer.at/www-396-IP-14925.html

Also leute, erst reagieren wenn ein Post vom Gericht kommt. Falls diese passieren sollte koennt ihr aufjedenfall ein Widerspruch gegen die Klage erheben. Die Firma Tele Hansa GmbH ist ziemlich bekannt und bereitet schon seit langem viele Leute kopfschmerzen.

Wie gesagt lasst euch nicht stressen. Einfach Tee trinken und zurueck lehnen. :-p


----------



## AndiBuchwald (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Habe heute einen Brief des Inkassodienstes erhalten.
darin wird mir mitgeteilt das ein Mitarbeiter mich in den nächsten Tagen besuchen wird.
Ich denke einen Kaffee möchte er nicht mit mir trinken.
Soll ich diesem Mann mal diese Seite zeígen damit er sich ein Bild von der Firma Telehansa machen kann oder bringt das nichts?
Bis dann.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



AndiBuchwald schrieb:


> Habe heute einen Brief des Inkassodienstes erhalten.
> darin wird mir mitgeteilt das ein Mitarbeiter mich in den nächsten Tagen besuchen wird.


Zutritt in  meine Wohnung haben nur mir bekannte und willkommene Personen.
Niemand ist gezwungen fremden Personen Einlaß zu gewähren....
(Ausnahme  davon Ermittler mit Durchsuchungsbefehl.  Ohne den darf eine   Wohnung 
 nicht gegen den Willen des Wohnungsinhabers betreten werden)


----------



## sascha (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



> darin wird mir mitgeteilt das ein Mitarbeiter mich in den nächsten Tagen besuchen wird.



Ganz bestimmt. Mit schwarzer Limousine und zwei finster dreinblickenden Gorillas an seiner Seite? :scherzkeks:  Wenn du da mal nicht vergeblich wartest...


----------



## AndiBuchwald (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

Und wenn doch einer kommt??
Soll ich ihn mal aufklären??


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*



AndiBuchwald schrieb:


> Und wenn doch einer kommt??
> Soll ich ihn mal aufklären??


Falls einer  kommen sollte, was ich für so wahrscheinlich halte wie einen Lottohauptgewin, 
brauchst du ihn bestimmt nicht aufklären weder so noch  so....


----------



## bernhard (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Tele Hansa GmbH*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/60486-ganz-neue-patentrezepte.html


----------

